# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  أضحك على السياسة مع السياسة مش مهم ...المهم تضحك

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من اليوم سأبدأ موضوع جديد شبه يومى عنوانه "أضحك على السياسة مع السياسة مش مهم ...المهم تضحك" و سأحاول أن أعبر عن مكنونى اليومى بما أسميه الكاريكاتير الكليبى و أتمنى أن يحوز إعجابكم*  

*أنا الأقوى أنا الأوحد أنا اللى مفيش زى أنا الحزب الوطنى الديموقراطى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نظيف و‏4‏ وزراء في افتتاح كوبري قليوب الجديد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*دى نكته إمبارح و اللى فاتت كانت نكتة النهارده و كله محصل بعضه متفرفقش فالعرض مستمر طالما قلبه ينبض*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_"عبقرية" البقاء فى المكان_
_للدكتور عمرو الشوبكى_
_جريدة المصرى اليوم_
_26 يوليو 2007_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## ندى الايام

تسلم ايدك يا دكتور على الموضوع
وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ههههههههههههه
تقبل تحياااااااتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تسلم ايدك يا دكتور على الموضوع
> وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ههههههههههههه
> تقبل تحياااااااتى


*أخيرا حد فى المنتدى حس بالموضوع!* 
*عزيزتى ندى*
*بيقولوا أن خفت ماتكتبشى و إن كتبت ماتخفشى*
*و أنا بقول أن خفت ماترسمشى و إن رسمت ما تخفشى*
*و أخيرا أجمع الخبراء المصريين و البريطانيين أن حرية الصحافة و الإعلام فى مصر تعدت أى سقف للحرية بعكس الحرية السياسية المقيدة و المكبوته و التى يملكها الريس مبارك و حزبه الأوحد الديكتاتورى حقا والديمقراطى كده و كده على الورق فقط!*

*نكتتى الجاية فى مرحلة المخاض حاليا ...أنتظروها و أحجزوا نسختكم مقدما من الأكشاك المقامة خصيصا على ناصية كل شارع و كل حارة و كل زقاق فى مصر و لا تنسى أنه ليس هناك أى فرق بين ما هو عشوائى أو غير عشوائى بمعنى لا فرق بين العرفى و الشرعى كله محصل بعضه فى مصر اللى كانت محروسة و اللى دلوقتى  يا عينى عليها بقت منهوبة!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## مي مؤمن

*تسلم ايد يا دكتور واحلى سلام لهيفا والخواجه ههههههههههههههههه أما بالبنسبة للاوهو الواحد بدأ يحوش منه لان بكره مش مضمون ههههههههههههههه شكرا
ومنتتطرين الباقي
تحياتي لك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *تسلم ايد يا دكتور واحلى سلام لهيفا والخواجه ههههههههههههههههه أما بالبنسبة للاوهو الواحد بدأ يحوش منه لان بكره مش مضمون ههههههههههههههه شكرا*
> *ومنتتطرين الباقي*
> *تحياتي لك*


*لا العملية مش بالسهولة ديت اللى عاوز و عنده النية يضحك بجد أنا مضطر أقول أن الدخول على موضوعى حيكون عن طريق الحجز مسبقا و التذلكرة ثمنها حيكون 8 مليمات و اللى ممعهوش فكة يدفع قرش صاغ و الباقى حيكون 2 مليم تبرع إجبارى لتوصيل المياه للعطشانين من سكان وادى النيل!*


*ثمن التذكرة 8 ملاليم حمر من الصنف الملكى الموضح أعلاه*

*طائر عطشان*
**
*قطة عطشانه*
**
*طفل عطشان*
**
*أنه خواجه من بلاد الفرنجه يفضل الموت على أن يشرب الماء المعاد تدويره*
*فى حين نحن فى بلد نهر النيل و السد العالى و خزان أسوان*
*أهلنا فى القرى المصرية يموتون فى معارك حرب العطشانين!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## مي مؤمن

*فعلا جمالين في الراس توجع قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي وراسنا اصلا متهشمه خلقه فالعمليه مش ناقصه هي ناس بتفكر تعمل دماغ من شويه هههههههههههه
شكرا ليك يا دكتور وتسلم ايد حضرتك
تحياتي لك*

----------


## Ririjackson

:Girl (23):   ميرسى يا دكتور على الموضوع    :Girl (23):  

وفعلا ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف        :Wacko:        ..لحسن الجماعة دول يزعلوا مننا :Angry2:  

وبصراحة يعنى زعلهم مش حلو خاااااااااااااالص  :Girl (26):

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f9...urrent=-66.jpg

----------


## mondyy13

الف شكر يا دكتور علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

ونتمنا منك المزيد 
وسلام لاخوانا البعد ربنا يبعدهم عنا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عذرا خطأ تقنى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## abomena62

> 


المفروض ان ده شئ يشرف كل مصري ان واحد مصري يبقى رئيس اليونسكو
بس طبعا مستر حسني الصغير حبيب سي حسني باشا الكبير خديوي مصر المحروسة الى الابد باذن الله(طبعا الابدية هنا ابقاء مصر محروسة وليس لبقاء الخديوي لاقدر الله)
شئ لايشرف اي مصري ولا عربي ولا مسلم
وعلى فكرة ان حدث ذلك وتم بالفعل يبقى للاسف الشديد لايمكن بعد الآن للمتفرنجين والكبراء في وسائل الاعلام واصحاب العقول المتفتحة والصدور الواسعة ان يصفونا بالتخلف عندما نتكلم عن نظرية المؤامرة ويصفوا عقولنا بالغباء والهلاوس والتوهم والامراض النفسية000000الخ هذه الموشحات والمواوويل والمنولوجات التي تطالعنا بها وجوههم الوسيمة وبذلهم الانيقة واربطة عنقهم المربوطة بطريقة جورج بوش الاب او الابن متفرقش(ابقوا هاتوا صورتين وقارنوا اذا كان فيه فرق ولا لاه)
المهم اعتقد من هنا ل 2009 يمكن يموت ناس ويحيا ناس ياعالم الغيوب ياالله اكتب ما فيه
وان كنت اتمنى ان تبقى مؤسسة اليونسكو على احترامها لنفسها ولثقافة الشعوب وتراثهم بلا عنصرية لان اختيار حسني الصغير عمل معادي للشعب المصري وحضارته وتراثه ومعادي للشعوب العربية والاسلامية
وربنا يخليك ياسنسن ذخرا للثقافة المصرية وبس وكفاية على العالم كله لحد كده انه ابتلي بواحد زيك  وزيرا لقافة اهم بلد في العالم من حيث التراث والحضارة والثقافة(لاحظوا ان كل ده تاريخ قديم ان شاء الله يرجع ويعود بس سنسن يهوينا)

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عذرا هناك خلل فنى لذا لا تظهر الصورة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بصحيح بصحيح الصبر جميل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*العلاقة بين السرطنه و الشرطنه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مش بعيد يحصل اللى فى بالى و فى بالك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

آسف قصدى أقول مضاد ترزية القوانين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ناقص جنينتنا اللى جنب جامعة القاهرة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أحنا اللى خرمنا الأوزون

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أى خدمة يا باشا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كم عدد العائلات المصرية اللى ممكن نبيعها باليورو حتى يمكننا أن نسدد ديون مصر الخارجية....
ألاأونا.... ألادوا...ألاترا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*واحد بيبيع كليته*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*إنبطاح خلفا در*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من فيكم يا ترى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و المصداقية يا أهرام*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يوميات "عم مصرى" الحلقة الأولى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يوميات "عم مصرى" الحلقة الثانية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يوميات "عم مصرى" الحلقة الثالثة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ياترى بكام النهارده كيلو الخرايط الذهنية*

----------


## amshendy

بيتهيا لى ان عيب ان ان الست تطلع تطمنا عليه و تقول انه زى الفل 
كان ناقص تقول انه 64 حصان  مع الاعتذار للفيلم
بيتهيا لى كان اسهل ان الريس كان يطلع على نشرة 9 و يمسى علينا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يوميات "عم مصرى" الحلقة الرابعة"

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*تحظروا تفظروا مين الريس الجديد للحزب الوطنى؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و دلوقتى فشلوا فى تنظيم المرور بعد ماخربت مالطا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صحافة مستقلة أم صحافة محظورة؟!!!!!*

----------


## abomena62

فعلا محكمة عجوزة
وقاضي ربنا يخلصنا من امثاله
وسلملي على نزاهة القضاء العجزي
رموز الفساد والافساد المذكورين في الدعوة همه اللي يستاهلوا الشنق20الف مرة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هناك أولا د للبطة السودا و أولاد للبطة البيضا؟؟؟؟!!!!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بين الإشاعة و الإختلاق مع الإعتذار لفيلم "إشاعة حب"*
**
*لو صدقت هذه الصورة إذا يمكنك أن تصدق أن هناك فرق*
*بين الإشاعة و الإختلاق*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*رذالة منى دخلت على الموضوع ده أشوف إزاى واخد 5 نجوم و أنا لسه ماخدتش ولا نجمة واحدة*
*سبحان العاطى*
*يا ناس يا شر كفاية قر*
*شوفوا اللى إن إدفع فيا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بنطلونه و بنطلون عبد الناصر!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*موضوع شق الصفوف و تجاوز عدد مشاهديه الــ 1000 مشاهد و حاصل على 5 ***** ماذا يحتاج أكثر من ذلك ليتم تثبيته؟*
*بصحيح أكاد أصدق أننى محتاج لـ "واسطة" أو "كوسة" حتى يتم تثبيت الموضوع* 
*هذا رأيى الشخصى*
*فما هو رأيك صديقى/ صديقتى من أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الأعزاء*

----------


## amshendy

و لا يهمك يادكتور هكلم لك ابن البلد بيه ( مع الاعتذار لمحمد صبحى) فى ( على بيه مظهر)

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من الأب للأبن*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و أيضا نص  القاهرة  تحت الحصار!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

باب الحكومة مخلع!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ملف مرفق 17290يا ترى أنهى أتوبيس بيعدى على بالم هيلز ديت؟!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا جريدة "المصرى اليوم"!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حقا هناك فرق!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الدقيقة بـ 3 جنيه أو 50 سنت!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بين بياع شاطر و بياع عبيط*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*إذا أنا هايص و لايص*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أخيرا جريدة الأهرام نشرت صورة حديثة للريس مبارك بدل الصورة القديمة المعتادة و التى ترجع تاريخها إلى عام 1981*




 



*مبارك‏:‏ أمن مصر واستقرارها خط أحمر لم ولن نسمح بتجاوزه
نصر أكتوبر هو الذي فتح الطريق أمام تحقيق السلام بالمنطقة
الإصلاح مستمر ويجب تنفيذه
بما يضمن استقرار المجتمع ووحدة المسلمين والأقباط*

*أكد الرئيس حسني مبارك أن أمن مصر واستقرارها هو خط أحمر‏,‏ لم ولن نسمح لأحد بتجاوزه‏,‏ أو مجرد الاقتراب منه‏,‏ أو المساس به‏,‏ وأن ذلك يفرض علينا أن تكون لدينا قوات مسلحة قوية ليس من أجل التوسع والعدوان‏,‏ وإنما للحفاظ علي أرض الوطن وسيادته‏,‏ والحفاظ علي دور مصر الريادي‏.‏ جاء ذلك في الحديث الشامل الذي أدلي به الرئيس لجريدة القوات المسلحة بمناسبة الذكري‏34‏ لانتصارات حرب أكتوبر المجيدة‏.‏*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و آن الأوان لنقرن الأقوال بالأفعال!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*آخر برج فى دماغنا!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لأن جنبه خبر عن قمة المراحيض*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بركاتك يا مبارك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*النقل الجماعى أخيرا فى 6 اكتوير و الشيخ زايد*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هو فى ناس عمرها 65 بشرطة و ناس تانية بشرطتين...ليه ميكونشى المعاش للكل 300 جنيه؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا ترى كم عبيط فى الصورة؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نورماندى تو و مبارك تو

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
د.جمال...

مجهود جبار لحضرتك كل الشكر و التقدير عليه..

مش عارفة ليه لما قريت موضوع حضرتك...افتكرت الشيخ إمام 

بكرر شكري و إعجابي بمجهود حضرتك...

خالص ودي...


*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزتى شعاع من نور* 
*أهديك أحدث إنتاج لى طازه فريسكا من الفرن*
*لكن بحق من هو الشيخ إمام؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هل هى الزير و النواه؟؟؟!!!*

----------


## the_chemist

> _"عبقرية" البقاء فى المكان_
> _للدكتور عمرو الشوبكى_
> _جريدة المصرى اليوم_
> _26 يوليو 2007_


معلهش يا دكتور
هو الرد متأخر
أنت عارف أنى جديد هنا
بس هما مش بيستخدموا أوهو
دول بيستخدموا اللزق بتاع الفيران و الصراصير
اللزق بتاع الحشرات ده عشان يلزقهم في الورقة بتاعت الاستفتاء المضروب اياه
صباحو ورد
بلاش فل

----------


## the_chemist

> *عزيزتى شعاع من نور* [/COLOR]
> *[SIZE=5]أهديك أحدث إنتاج لى طازه فريسكا من الفرن[/SIZE]*
> *لكن بحق من هو الشيخ إمام؟؟؟؟؟*


صباحو معتقل يا دكتور
ليكون الشيخ إمام بتاع الجماعات إياه اللى محبوس
و بيعمل مراجعات اليومين دول لأفكاره 
باين كده الأخت شعاع من نور بتقول لك راجع أفكارك
صباحو فل
و اللي عنده حساسية يوسع

----------


## the_chemist

يا خبر يا دكتور
هو انت مش عارف مين الشيخ إمام
دا اللي كان بيغنى أغانى أحمد فؤاد نجم و دخل المعتقل في عهد المجحوم

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا ترى كم عبيط فى الصورة؟*


يا خبر يا دكتور
بقى كده تنسي تحط صورة الكبير
و الله انت كده غلطان
لازم تعدل و تحط صورته أحسن يزعل منك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا خبر يا دكتور
> 
> بقى كده تنسي تحط صورة الكبير
> و الله انت كده غلطان
> 
> لازم تعدل و تحط صورته أحسن يزعل منك




* أنا عاوز كام عبيط فى هذه الصورة بالذات!!!...*
*أى صور تانية تقف فى الطابور فى إنتظار دورها و كله حيجى دوره و الصبر جميل!*
*بلاش هرجلة طوابير العيش مش هنا...هنا طابور صور العبط فقط!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ألحقونى  ياهووووووووووووووو حيفنزولونى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لما أكبر عاوز أبقى ريس زى بابا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع ممنوع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*النهارده خدوا نكتتين على الماشى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا ريت مرة فى حياتنا يطبقوا قانون واحد فى السليم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

و أشباحه هى اللى موجوده

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع تحفة يا دكتور جمال  :f: 
معلش اعذرني العتب على النظر علشان مشوفتش الموضوع من بدري
الحقيقة كل الصور في الجون ههههههه
تسلم ايدك ومتابعة مع حضرتك الموضوع 
كل الشكر لحضرتك  :M (32):

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> موضوع تحفة يا دكتور جمال 
> معلش اعذرني العتب على النظر علشان مشوفتش الموضوع من بدري
> الحقيقة كل الصور في الجون ههههههه
> تسلم ايدك ومتابعة مع حضرتك الموضوع 
> كل الشكر لحضرتك


*عزيزتى قلب مصر* 
*عذرك معاكى و شرفنى جدا زيارتكم لمعرض "شربو و كلو" للكاريكاتير الكليبى ..لكن طلعى كل اللى فى قلبك يا قلب مصر و متخبيش اللى جواه و قوليها بصوت عالى و بما أننى كنت و مازلت عضو فى باب " السكوت ممنوع" بتاع جريدة المصرى اليوم فأنا أشجعك على أن تقولى بصوت عالى لا الموضوع ده و الشغل اليومى ده يستحق أن ينال أوسكار 2007...*

*ملحوظة هامة:*
*كل اللى مكتوب فوق "فاصل فقرة إعلانية" غير مدفوعة الثمن من صلعاوى القرعاوى*

----------


## بحبك يا مصر24

بصرااااااااحه اجمد موضوع فالمنتدى كله بكل اقسامه 
اخويا لسه الصبح بيقرأ الاهرام بيقلي والله البلد بقت كويسه قلتله انت بتقرا ايه قال الاهرام قلتله اااااااااه تبقى 100%
بجد مجهود راااااااائع

----------


## the_chemist

كل سنة و أنتم بخير
إيه الشغل الجامد ده يا دكتور 
و الله تستحق أوسكار هوليوود مش أوسكار المنتدى بس
بصراحة فى العضل
بس ياريت يكونوا بيشوفوا
أنا عارف إن المخابرات بتشوف و أحيانا تلاقي بعضهم مشتركين في المنتديات 
لكن ياريت اللى فوق يكونوا بيفهموا 
هيفهموا إيه و لا إيه
النهب و لا السلب
و لا كراهية الناس ليهم
كفاية الفهم اللى هما فيه
كل سنة و أنت طيب يا دكتور
و صبح لى علي الأخ صلعاوى و خليه يبطل شد في شعره

----------


## the_chemist

> *لما أكبر عاوز أبقى ريس زى بابا*


معلهش يا دكتور 
إقتباس و إقتباس بعد إذنك
إيه رأيك في الرد ده
ع العموم من غير ما تقول هو ده اللي بينقال
أصلهم شعب طيب و علي نياته هيرضي بالأمر الوائع
معلهش يا دكتور أنا إستلفت الصورة و عملت عليها تعديل عاوز رأيك فيه بس مش عارف أرفع الصورة
أنا عدلتها علي paint و عاوز أوريها ليك
أرفعها إزاى
و كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

النوم  النوم   النوم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الفشل الكبير فى الطريق جاى بإذن الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

موضوع عبقري
و فكرة عبقرية
و صور طريقة تركيبها عبقرية
و تعليقات عبقرية
بس اسمح لي بتعليق واحد استاذي
لا يوجد اي لزق في العالم حتي اوهو و امير ممكن يلزق بالطريقة دي
مودتي استاذي الجليل

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بسبب الغلاء الفاحش للحمه صلعاوى القرعاوى معتصم اليوم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بمناسبة الأعياد زوروا  الموضوع التالى:*
*صوت الحرافيش*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و ضهرك للحيط!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*متى سيصلون و الشعب و الجيش هو الساند الوحيد لهم؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
لماذا الإحتفال بــ  بابا نويل أو ساناتا كلوز  هل هو من باقى قرايبنا المنسين؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*حيخضرونى حيزرعونى * *حيخضرونى حيزرعونى* *حيخضرونى حيزرعونى** حيخضرونى حيزرعونى** حيخضرونى حيزرعونى** حيخضرونى حيزرعونى** حيخضرونى حيزرعونى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

التعليم منظومة صغننه خالص يدوبك تتقاس بالفيمتو ثانية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شوفوا إزاى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*سى لبيب و الضرب بيد من حديد*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بكره يا مواطن*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و خطوطه الحمراء*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*انشالله ماحد حوش عدد 2 نكته طازه بسعر نكته واحده...اوكازيون بمناسبة قرب أنتهاء أكبس عام مر على المصريين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شوفوا إزاى بيقول إنه مش ديكتا......تور*
*و المعارضة بقوانينه المشبوهة مكسرة و مضحضحه*
*و متراقبه و مضروبه و مفككه*

----------


## the_chemist

> *سى لبيب و الضرب بيد من حديد*



كل سنة و أنت طيب يا دكتور
عيد أضحى سعيد
الإيد الحديد دى بتفكرنى بالراجل بتاع برنامج "همسة عتاب" 
لما يقوله "أنا هأضرب بإيد من حديد أهه شوف هات يا إبراهيم الإيد الحديد التقيلة"
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاى

شوفت الصعيدى اللى عربية خبطته و راح المستشفى
وكيل النيابة بيسأله عن الحادثة 
الصعيدى قال: دا كان جاصدنى يا بيه مش غصب عنه
الوكيل: و عرفت منين إنه كان قاصدك
الصعيدى: كان مكتوب علي العربية حأكومه 24567 ديزة
ههههههههه
مساء الفل

----------


## the_chemist

> *شوفوا إزاى بيقول إنه مش ديكتا......تور*
> *و المعارضة بقوانينه المشبوهة مكسرة و مضحضحه*
> *و متراقبه و مضروبه و مفككه*



المعارضة المصرية ماتت
و السبب نسبة الـ 50% عمال و فلاحين
و السبب الأكبر هو فلاحين بلدنا الطيبين اللى بيقول علي طول "اللي يتجوز أمى أقول له يا عمى"
و يمكن يا أبويا كمان
عمر مصر ما هينصلح حالها و هنفضل نؤذن في مالطا مالم يفيق هؤلاء
و ربنا يستر

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
دكتور جمال احييك على موضوعك 
وياريت تجيب لنا سلبيات عن الموظفين والتكاسل اللى هما فيه 
ولا الاطباء واستهتراهم بالمرضى 
فيه كثير وكثير ننتظره منك 
الى لقاء

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزتى أم البنات* 
*حاضر من العين دى أقبل العين دى*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا د. جمال  





في لحظات الوداع الكثيرة .. تتــــوه خطواتي
في صحراء الأحزان .. وتجف ينابيع أحلامي
من حـــرارة الآلام .. ولهــــيب الأوجــــــــاع
فأشعر بروحي الظـمــــأى .. وهي هائـمـــــة
بين دروب الحــــيــــرة .. وكـثـبـــان الوحشة 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا م\ جمال ..   :xmas 7: 
*ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء* الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أهدى هذا الكليب الكاريكاتورى إلى أحبائى سوما و أيمن خطاب و كل من سيهنئنى بحصولى على أوسكار 2003 عن قاعة فك التكشيرة*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

دكتور جمال ,, الف مبروك الاوسكار ياأفندم عالموضوع الجميل ...
ان شاء الله عقبال كل اوسكار وكل سنة ,,ربنا يبارك فيك ..
لك مني خالص التقدير والود .. :Girl (25): ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* شكرا أبنتى العزيزة زهراء*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

دكتور جمال
كل عام وحضرتك بخير وسنة سعيدة على حضرتك والاسرة الكريمة 
الف مبرررررررررررروك جايزة الاوسكار وفى تقدم مستمر يادكتور ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## loly_h

*د.م / جمـــال الشربينــــى



الف الف مبروك 

ودعواتنا بالمزيد من النجاح والتألق



تقبـــــل تحيتــــى ...*

----------


## قلب مصر

الف الف مبروك يا دكتور جمال
حقيقي سعيدة جدا جدا جدا بفوز حضرتك بالأوسكار
ربنا يسعدك ويحقق لك دائما كل أحلامك
الحقيقة الموضوع أكثر من متميز

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الف الف مبروك يا دكتور جمال
> حقيقي سعيدة جدا جدا جدا بفوز حضرتك بالأوسكار
> ربنا يسعدك ويحقق لك دائما كل أحلامك
> الحقيقة الموضوع أكثر من متميز


*العزيزة قلب مصر* 
*شكرا من أعماق فؤادى*

*لكن حقا متى تتحق أحلامى؟*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما يختفى و يزول حكم العسكر من مصر*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما يتحول القضاء المصرى البطئ إلى قضاء سريع و عادل*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما يختفى تماما المدرس الخصوصى من التعليم المصرى*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما تزول كل الألغام من صحارينا*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما تختفى حوادث السيارات من الطرق المصرية*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما أستطيع أن أشرب مباشرة مياه نقية و عذبة من نهر النيل*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما يقضى المصرى حاجته فى مراحيض عامة آدمية*
*تتحقق أحلامى عندما نتمكن من الأستفادة القصوى من زبالة و قمامة بيوتنا*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما تختفى البطالة من مصر*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما تختفى العنوسة من مصر*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما تختفى أنفلونزا الطيور من مصر*
*تتحق أحلامى عندما تكون مصر هى مصر Misr بكل اللغات*
*تتحقق أحلامى عندما تكون المدة الزمنية من المهندسين للزمالك بالسيارة أو بالتاكسى هى 5 دقائق على الأكثر!*
*تتحقق أحلامى لو بطئ سيرفر المنتدى أختفى تماما من حياتنا!*

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم

الف مبروك استاذنا العزيز الاوسكار

و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الف مبروك استاذنا العزيز الاوسكار* 
> *و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير*


*عزيزى a_leader*
*شكرا من كل قلبى على تهنئتكم الرائعة و أهديك هذا الكاريكاتير الكليبى الطازه جدا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور جمال
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير وسنة سعيدة على حضرتك والاسرة الكريمة 
> الف مبرررررررررررروك جايزة الاوسكار وفى تقدم مستمر يادكتور ان شاء الله 
> تقبل تحياتى
> دعاء


 :f2:  شكرا أبنتى العزيزة دعاء

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *د.م / جمـــال الشربينــــى*
> 
> **
> 
> *الف الف مبروك* 
> 
> *ودعواتنا بالمزيد من النجاح والتألق*
> 
> **
> ...


 :f2: * شكرا أبنتى العزيزة لولى*

----------


## Kind Hand

دكتورنا الغالى
الف مبروك الاوسكار على الموضوع الجميل 
واتمنى لحضرتك التوفيق المستمر 
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتورنا الغالى
> الف مبروك الاوسكار على الموضوع الجميل 
> واتمنى لحضرتك التوفيق المستمر 
> تحياتى


*عزيزى اليد الطيبه*
*شكرا و خد ديت*

----------


## the_chemist

> *عزيزى اليد الطيبه*
> *شكرا و خد ديت*


[frame="7 80"]أولا فوزك أسعدنا يا دكتور
و موضوعاتك دائما ساخنة و بريحة الفرن "تحب الفرن عادى و لا ميكروويف"

ثانيا معاش النقابات الغلبانة يادوب زى ما قالوا دا لو أخدوه

معاش نقابة العلميين 60 جنيه شهريا و بيأخدوه كل 3 شهور لو فيه فلوس

صباحك زى العسل[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="15 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف الف مبروك الأوسكار يا د/ جمال 

و يا رب من تقدم إلي تقدم يا رب



في رعاية الله،،،[/frame]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك الأوسكار يا د/ جمال  
> و يا رب من تقدم إلي تقدم يا رب 
>  
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


*عزيزتى بوكى بوكى* 
*مش عارف أشكر و لا أهنئ فايزة بتهنى فايز لكن الفايزة مش أى كلام و مش أى حد دى بوكى بوكى المشرفة و المفروض المشرفة من حقها تدى كور حمراء أو كور خضراء معاكيشى كم كوره خضراء لواحد فايز بأوسكار 2007 لقاعة فك التكشيرة*

*و ده إقتراح منى لإدارة المنتدى و لأعضاء لجنة التحكيم:*
*منح كل حائز على أوسكار 2007 خمس كور خضراء**وضع صورة مصغرة للأوسكار بجوار أسم كل حائز على أوسكار 2007  طوال عام 2008* *و ذلك لأن الجوائز الممنوحة حاليا متملاش العين أبدا*

----------


## boukybouky

> *عزيزتى بوكى بوكى* 
> *مش عارف أشكر و لا أهنئ فايزة بتهنى فايز لكن الفايزة مش أى كلام و مش أى حد دى بوكى بوكى المشرفة و المفروض المشرفة من حقها تدى كور حمراء أو كور خضراء معاكيشى كم كوره خضراء لواحد فايز بأوسكار 2007 لقاعة فك التكشيرة*
> 
> *و ده إقتراح منى لإدارة المنتدى و لأعضاء لجنة التحكيم:*
> *منح كل حائز على أوسكار 2007 خمس كور خضراء**وضع صورة مصغرة للأوسكار بجوار أسم كل حائز على أوسكار 2007  طوال عام 2008* *و ذلك لأن الجوائز الممنوحة حاليا متملاش العين أبدا*


 ::  بس كده يا دكتور جمال عينينا مش تغلي عليك بس انا علي قدي خالص
يعني تقييمي بكام نقطة... مش يكملوا كرة و لا بلية حتي  :: 

لكن بصراحة بقي الجوايز جميلة... ديه لولي الجميلة أبدعت فيها يا دكتور 
و ده في الآخر تقدير معنوي ...الف مبروك مجدداً 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سعد المملوك

ده أول رد لي بمنتداكم الغالي العالي
بجد الموضوع جميل جدآ ويودي في داهية

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني 

ألف ألف مبروك علي الأوسكار  ....
تستاهلة عن جدارة ويتشرف بك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الأستاذ الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني* 
> 
> *ألف ألف مبروك علي الأوسكار ....*
> *تستاهلة عن جدارة ويتشرف بك ....*
> *لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....*
> 
> *تحياتي* 
> *ليلة عشق*


 
* شكرا عزيزتى ليلة عشق و خدى ديت على الماشى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ده أول رد لي بمنتداكم الغالي العالي
> بجد الموضوع جميل جدآ ويودي في داهية


* مرحبا بالضيف الجديد سعد المملوك...أنت معانا  مش حتقدر تغمض عينيك*

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]        أخى الفاضل 
                          المهندس الدكتور جمال الشربينى

                  موضوع رائع ويستحق الأوسكار عن جدارة

                 ودائما من نجاح الى نجاح

                 وجميل الأوسكار بتوقيع حضرتك

                 ألف مليون مبرووووووووووووك




                            مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> * 
> *
> ** 
> 
> 
> *مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــى**
> *


*شكرا عزيزتى  قيثاره و عقبالك بإذن الله و يا ريت تتابعى موضوعى الجديد:*
*إلى أين أنت ذاهب أيها الرصيف المصرى؟  بقاعة المناقشات* 
*و الذى أهديه إليك بمناسبة تشريفكم لنا و زيارة موضوعنا الفائز بأوسكار 2007*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*آخر لعبكه*

----------


## the_chemist

> *آخر لعبكه*


دا خبير تقنية عالية كان يا دكتور

و الخيبة الأكبر أن وزير الاتصالات أستاذ جامعى و خبير عالمى

و الله يظهر أن الكلمة عاوزة تعديل بين الحروف يا دكتور

خ ب ي ر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> دا خبير تقنية عالية كان يا دكتور
> 
> و الخيبة الأكبر أن وزير الاتصالات أستاذ جامعى و خبير عالمى
> 
> و الله يظهر أن الكلمة عاوزة تعديل بين الحروف يا دكتور
> 
> خ ب ي ر


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عندك حق يا كيميائى  :xmas 4: 


ألف مبروك يا دكتور  جمال على الفوز بالأوسكار 

ومن تقدم إلى تقدم إن شاء الله

وبعدين لعبكة ليه ووجع دمغ ليه .. هيتقالك أومال الموبايل لازمته ايه  :xmas 4: 

ويجعله عامر  :xmas 21: 

تقبل مرورى بصدر رحب 

أهلاوى شديد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> عندك حق يا كيميائى  
> 
> ألف مبروك يا دكتور جمال على الفوز بالأوسكار  
> ومن تقدم إلى تقدم إن شاء الله 
> وبعدين لعبكة ليه ووجع دمغ ليه .. هيتقالك أومال الموبايل لازمته ايه  
> ويجعله عامر  
> تقبل مرورى بصدر رحب  
> 
> أهلاوى شديد


 
بصدر رحب و واسع وسع إستاد القاهرة خد الشويه دول قبل ما السرفر يعصلج....

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,4,deeppink" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العزيز الغالي دكتور جمال
تهنئة قلبية لحضرتك ودوما في تالق مع مواضيعك المميزة التي تمتاز بسرد حقائق مؤسفة ومؤلمه
في قالب مميز واسلوب خفيف الضل انا من اشد المعجبات بمواضيعك الساخره اللذيذة اقراها وكلي استمتاع
حضرتك اهل اللفوز اتمني لحضرتك دوام التالق وتقديم كل ماهو اجمل واروع دائما كما عهدنا منك
دعني انحني لحضرتك تقديرا واحتراما على التميز والإبداع [/poem]
 :Ward703: [/frame]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> العزيز الغالي دكتور جمال
> تهنئة قلبية لحضرتك ودوما في تالق مع مواضيعك المميزة التي تمتاز بسرد حقائق مؤسفة ومؤلمه
> في قالب مميز واسلوب خفيف الضل انا من اشد المعجبات بمواضيعك الساخره اللذيذة اقراها وكلي استمتاع
> حضرتك اهل اللفوز اتمني لحضرتك دوام التالق وتقديم كل ماهو اجمل واروع دائما كما عهدنا منك
> دعني انحني لحضرتك تقديرا واحتراما على التميز والإبداع


*إلى من هى تقيم جوه عيناى*
*إلى العزيزة عزة نفس*
*كم رائعة هى كلماتك الرقيقة و الأروع هو هذا التصميم الرائع و القلوب الصغيرة  تتطاير فيه أفضل كثيرا من تطاير دخان المدخنين و الذى يلوث البيئة المحيطة بأحبابهم من صغير و كبير...*
*و خدى آخر إنتاجى الطازه بنار الفرن...*
*آسف نسيت أن الكمبيوتر بتاعى عطلان و أنا أتواصل معكم من كمبيوتر أبنى مصطفى و ربنا يستر عليه من زعله لما يعرف أن أنا نقلت الكمبيوتر من حجرته إلى الريسيبشن رقم (1) حيث أعمل و أنتج كل نكتى الساخرة من كل الأوضاع الغلط فى مصر...*

*و ها أنا تمكنت من إنتاج واحده طازه بنار الفرن*
*و ما زال الكمبيوتر بتاعى عطلان*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الزهايمير يصيب المصريين إبتداء من سن الستين و طالع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...باطل ..باطل...*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

الله يبارك فيك يااستاذى الفاضل بجد
موضوعك جميل جدا وتحيه خاصه
اليك وعام جديد ومصر جديده ولكن 
طبعا فى الاحلام خلاص بقى انتهت
وبقت ماضى وبلاش نتكلم فى الماض
معنى مصر بيضيع من قلوبنا وفكرنا
وربنا يستر ويغفرلنا ويتوب علينا
من الى احنا فيه بس رحمه ربنا كبيره
واكيد ليهم يوم وينتهوا بس ربنا يستر 
ويمد فى عمرنا تحياتى وتقبل مرورى 
جاسره مصريه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عذرا النكته طويلة حبتين....*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*زوروا موضوعى الجديد:*
* استفتاء: أيهما تفضل الطلاق على الطريقة الإيطالية...أم الإنتخابات على الطريقة المصرية 
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ملك و لا كتابه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*المشاهد رقم 3000 لموضوعى يطالب إدارة المنتدى بجائزته...*
*و الغايب يبلغ الحاضر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

المشاهد رقم 3000 
دخل و ما سجلشى أسمه 
يا خساره راحت عليه الجايزة

خلى بالكم نكتة النهارد أسمها ملك  ولا  كتابه و هى موجوده تحت شويه..يدوبك سلمتين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و كمان 92 مطعم مشهور بيقدموا أغذية فاسدة و هو الشعب المصرى ناقص..*
*زرع فاسد*
*تعليم فاسد*
*سياسة فاسده*
*دستور فاسد*
*هوا فاسد*
*ميه فاسده*
*طرق فاسده*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

موضوع جميل أستاذ جمال
بسجل تحيتي واعجابي
وشكلي كده هنافسك بموضوع مشابه .. ايه رأيك؟ ^_~
اغلب الضحك هنا علي وضعنا في مصر أنا بقي هتخطي مصر لبره مصر كمان

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> موضوع جميل أستاذ جمال
> بسجل تحيتي واعجابي
> وشكلي كده هنافسك بموضوع مشابه .. ايه رأيك؟ ^_~
> اغلب الضحك هنا علي وضعنا في مصر أنا بقي هتخطي مصر لبره مصر كمان


 

*إبن رشد مصرى إبن رشد أندلسى ده ميهمناش*
*يا راجل ده أنت مجرد 22 حصان HP حتيجى أنت إيه قدام 65 حصانHP*
*ده إحنا عندنا الشغل بره و جوه مصر على ودنه*
*أتحداك ده إحنا بتوع أوسكار 2007 و مقدمين من دلوقتى على توت 2008*
*و المصريين بيقولوا على نفسهم  أنهم دهنوا الهوا دوكو*
*أحنا بالصلا على النبى اللى خلينا توت يقول أوسكار باى باى!*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

دكتور جمال 
مش عارفة اتابعك و لا اتابع احمد المسلماني " الطبعة الاولي"
اقولك اتابعكم انتو الاتنين منتو الاتنين بتقدموا نكت سياسية.
الف مبروك الاوسكار و ان شاء الله تفوز باوسكار 2008 عن موضوع سياسي عن الرئيس الجديد لانج " محمد حسني مبارك " .
تقبل تحيتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور جمال 
> مش عارفة اتابعك و لا اتابع احمد المسلماني " الطبعة الاولي"
> اقولك اتابعكم انتو الاتنين منتو الاتنين بتقدموا نكت سياسية.
> الف مبروك الاوسكار و ان شاء الله تفوز باوسكار 2008 عن موضوع سياسي عن الرئيس الجديد لانج " محمد حسني مبارك " .
> تقبل تحيتي


*حقا هناك فرق بينى و بين احمد المسلماني*

*هو مجرد صوت*

*أما نكاتى السياسية فهى صورة و ألوان و راجل يكاد يفقد شعره فى كل نكته أقولها و أيضا هى موثقه فى الإنترنت و فوق كل ده أنا بأحلم بتطويرها لتكون مسموعه أيضا*

*شفتى الفرق بقه يا أم الشهيد*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى اليك دائما وابدا بأذن الله تعالى وتحياتى الى قلمك الحر وحروفك المستنيره التى تهدف الى الراقى بشعبنا وطريقه حوارنا فى كل ما يجتمع حوله الفكر المصرى من الحزن والبسمه والقهر وتحيه خالصه منى ودعائى الى حضرك بالخير والصحه والعافيه دائما وتحياتى وتقبل مرورى بصفحاتك التى تخفف عنا عنا اليوم ابنتك جاسره وتقبل تحياتى والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## the_chemist

> *ملك و لا كتابه*


و الله يا دكتور إسمح لي بالمعارضة و بلاش تعتقلنى
كان إبنه جمال برضه كبير و مسمعناش أنه جابه في السياسة
و اشتغل في العلاقات العامة في الفنادق
يعنى احنا اتفقنا بلاش اعتقالات

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا ميس ليزا و بكده أضمن وظيفة أمين عام الأمم المتحدة بعد ما يحلوا وزارة نظيف ...و يا فاروق حسنى إحنا برضك حلوين أوووووووى!*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *إبن رشد مصرى إبن رشد أندلسى ده ميهمناش*
> *يا راجل ده أنت مجرد 22 حصان HP حتيجى أنت إيه قدام 65 حصانHP*
> *ده إحنا عندنا الشغل بره و جوه مصر على ودنه*
> *أتحداك ده إحنا بتوع أوسكار 2007 و مقدمين من دلوقتى على توت 2008*
> *و المصريين بيقولوا على نفسهم  أنهم دهنوا الهوا دوكو*
> *أحنا بالصلا على النبى اللى خلينا توت يقول أوسكار باى باى!*


هههههه
مجيش جنب حضرتك حاجة طبعاً والعين متعلاش عن الحاجب
بس كلام حضرتك ضحكني بجد قوي وشجعني اطلب زيارتك لمجلة عملتها علي النت
www.elawaay.com
انا رئيس تحرير المجلة دي وناوي اكتب موضوع عن قصتها لو سمحتلي الادارة الأول  :: 
تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههه
> مجيش جنب حضرتك حاجة طبعاً والعين متعلاش عن الحاجب
> بس كلام حضرتك ضحكني بجد قوي وشجعني اطلب زيارتك لمجلة عملتها علي النت
> www.elawaay.com
> انا رئيس تحرير المجلة دي وناوي اكتب موضوع عن قصتها لو سمحتلي الادارة الأول 
> تحياتي


*قمت بعمل اللازم و زرت مجلتكم و التى تحتاج إلى الآتى:*
*ظهور العدد الثانى منها على وجه السرعة**إفراد نص صفحة فيها لنكاتى السياسية و الإجتماعية الساخرة**مع تمنياتى لك بالتقدم و التوفيق و الصحه و السعادة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و يا داخل مابين البصله و قشرتها ما ينوبك إلا صنتها!*

----------


## the_chemist

بس اللى عاجبنى يا دكتور المصيدة بتاعة الحرب دى
هو دخلها بسرعة ازاى
كانوا حاطين جبنة رومى و مخدش بالوا مثلا
بيفكرنى بمصيدة توم لجيرى 
بس ده لازم يحطوا له جبنة مش مش رومى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*للبيع قناة قديمة مستعمله*

----------


## the_chemist

> *للبيع قناة قديمة مستعمله*


هنبيع يعنى هنبيع

أنا كلمتى مش هتنزل الأرض أبدا

خلاص عشان خاطرك يا رزة هتنزل المرة دى

*رزة هو دلع كونداليزا أمنا كلنا يا جماعة محدش يفهمنى غلط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هنبيع يعنى هنبيع
> 
> أنا كلمتى مش هتنزل الأرض أبدا
> 
> خلاص عشان خاطرك يا رزة هتنزل المرة دى
> 
> *رزة هو دلع كونداليزا أمنا كلنا يا جماعة محدش يفهمنى غلط


*خد ديت بنار الفرن...لو باتت تحمض!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نكته اليوم من صديقى اليمنى فراس شمسان*

----------


## the_chemist

> *خد ديت بنار الفرن...لو باتت تحمض!*


فعلا سخنة بنار الفرن

و طازة
شكرا للهدية يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نكلم و لا نسكت؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و البوارج و حاملات الطائرات المصرية!*

----------


## the_chemist

> *و البوارج و حاملات الطائرات المصرية!*


تكون بتقصد يا دكتور قوارب الغرقي و لا أنا مش واخد بالى

و الله هو برضه ينفع أهو كله تحريك و ناقصها حرف و تبقى "تحرير يارب"

----------


## زوزو عادل

*

....أقوى نكتة سياسية بالعالم.... 

يُقال أن جورج بوش دعى توني بلير على الغداء ..وبعد الغداء......خرجا للصحفيين 
للإدلاء بتصريح صحفي

سألهم أحد الصحفيين ..ماهي القرارات التي اتخذتموها أثناء إجتماعكم .. ؟؟ 

قال الرئيس بوش : قررنا أن نقتل 20 مليون مسلم و دكتور أسنان واحد..؟؟؟ 

توقف هنا أخي القارىء

ماهو السؤال الذي يدور بذهنك في هذه اللحظة ..؟؟؟؟

... نعود للنكته

اندهش الصحفيين طبعا ونظروا إلى بعضهم البعض والكل متلهف لمعرفة 
لما طبيب أسنان واحد فقط ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

فقال أحد الصحفيين للرئيس بوش : ولماذا طبيب أسنان واحد؟؟ 

تبسم بوش....ثم مال على توني بلير........وهمس في أذنه 

...ألم أقل لك أن أحداً لن يهتم بالـ 20 مليون مسلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

!!!انتهت النكته ...........هل أضحكتم ..؟؟؟؟ 

. أشعر بالخجل من نفسي في هذه اللحظه .......لأني عند قراءتي للنكته ...سألت نفسي
لما طبيب أسنان واحد ......؟؟؟

... بصدق وبصراحه ........مالذي فكرتم به عند قرائتكم للتصريح

بالذات حين قال بوش : سوف نقتل 20 مليون مسلم وطبيب أسنان واحد ..؟؟

!ألم يدر بفكركم هذا السؤال ..ولما طبيب أسنان واحد ...؟

!!!... انشغلنا بالطبيب الواحد ونسينا الـ 20 مليون مسلم

!!!... وهذا هو حال الكثير منا

!!!... وهذه هي سياستهم اللعينة

!!!... توجيه أنظارنا بعيدا .. وشغلنا بتوافه الأمور

وكانت هذه سياستهم حين احتلوا العراق........وهاهم اليوم ينتهجونها ..ليتمكنوا من توجيه ضربتهم لإيران ......وبالطبع .......كل هذا شغلنا كعرب وكمسلمين عن مايحدث في فلسطين

!!.. ومايحدث ...في أفغانستان

!!.. كل ما أشعر به في هذه اللحظة هو الألم .......لما وصل إليه حالنا**
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *!!.. كل ما أشعر به في هذه اللحظة هو الألم .......لما وصل إليه حالنا*





 
*دموع كل العرب و كل حكام العرب* 
*لا تسوى دمعة طفل غزاوى* 
*واقع تحت الحصار*
*أرفعوا الحصار عن غزة*
*أرفعوا الحصار عن أنفسكم*
*لن يرحمكم التاريخ يا عرب*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*براءة المرة ديت يا إبراهيم عيسى!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يا علاء و لحظه بلحظه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا حنين!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مع الإعتذار لفيلم أرض الخوف*

----------


## سمسم الروش

تسلم ايدك يا دكتور
.
بس الواحد يخاف ليروح ابو غريب المصرى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تسلم ايدك يا دكتور
> .
> بس الواحد يخاف ليروح ابو غريب المصرى


*هو واحد قالها مره مش فاكر أسمه بالضبط*
*قال إيه؟!*
*قال: اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*و من عندى أنا بقول*
* يا ريت اللى يقرأ أيضا ميخافشى*
*و أنا مش بس بكتب*
*ده أنا برسم و بفكر و كمان بطبخ*
*  و الحمدلله أنا لا أخاف إلا الله وحده*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *يا حنين!
> *


اللهم شبعهم وجوعنا
اللهم اكلهم واحنا نتفلق
اللهم اشفيهم واحنا مش لاقيين علاج

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مع الإعتذار لفيلم اللعب مع الكبار*

----------


## the_chemist

> *مع الإعتذار لفيلم اللعب مع الكبار*


يا دكتور اللعب مع الكبار دى لعبتنا من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان
على رأى الست مارى منيب في مسرحية إلا خمسة "من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان"

و دايما بنلعب في الوقت اللى بعد المباراة "مش في الوقت الضايع كماااااااااااااااااااااااااان"
يعنى المفروض نيجى إلا خمسة لا إحنا بقينا شطار و بنجي "و خمسين"
و دى حكمة الكبار
و يجعله عامر

----------


## زوزو عادل

> *يا حنين!*


 

بيقولوا للريس قبل الانتخابات "انت مش هاتودع الشعب وللا ايه؟" 
قاللهم "ليه هو الشعب رايح فين؟ 




سأل الرئيس وزيره : كيف حال الشعب بعد ما 
غلّينا العيش ؟
فقال : يا سيدي بياكل زفت
فقاله : طيب غلي الزفت

----------


## زوزو عادل

> *هو واحد قالها مره مش فاكر أسمه بالضبط*
> 
> *قال إيه؟!*
> *قال: اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
> *و من عندى أنا بقول*
> *يا ريت اللى يقرأ أيضا ميخافشى*
> *و أنا مش بس بكتب*
> *ده أنا برسم و بفكر و كمان بطبخ*
> *و الحمدلله أنا لا أخاف إلا الله وحده*


 

*مش بنخاف مش بنخاف*
*ده شعار الحكومه*


مره توني بلير و بوش و حسني مبارك عمله ماتش كوره
و همه بيلعبوا الكره وقعت في بحيره مليانه تماسح مفترسه
توني بلير امر واحد من الحرس بتوعوه انه ينزل يجيب الكره من البحيره..
الحرس قال له ماينفعش انزل علشان انا عندي ولاد و عايز اعيش و اربيهم
قام بوش امر واحد من الحرس بتوعه انه ينزل يجيب الكره من البحيره
برده اعترض و قاله ماينفعش انزل علشان عندي ولاد وعايز اعيش و اربيهم
قام حسني مبارك امر واحد من الحرس بتوعه انه ينزل يجيب الكره من البحيره....
العسكري مكدبش خبر راح قالع هدومه و نازل البحيره و فضل يصارع التماسيح و التماسح اكلت اديه و رجليه بس بعد كل ده جاب الكره
فبيسألوه انت ليه نزلت مع انك عارف ان البحيره مليانه تماسيح مفترسه
قلهم انا برضه عندي عيال و عايز اعيش و اربيهم

----------


## زوزو عادل

موظف راح يدى صوته فى الانتخابات فاختار لا 
وهو مروح قابل واحد صاحبه فسألو عملت ايه ؟ 
قاله علمت على لا 
لطم صاحبه وقاله روحت فى شربة ميه 
فسأله الموظف ايه الحل ؟ 
قاله ارجع بسرعه وصلح اللى كتبته واكتب نعم 
رجع الموظف لرئيس اللجنة وقاله :- 
جيت اعلم على نعم غصب عنى علمت على لا 
مسكه رئيس اللجنة من ودنه وقاله 
احنا صلحناه لك اوعى تعمل كده تانى 

 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: 


واحد شغال فى فرز اللجان الإنتخابية...فو احد صاحبه بيسأله : بقى معقول انتوا بتقعدوا تفرزوا الأصوات دى كلها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
قال له : ولا بنفرز ولا حاجة...التعليما ت واضحة وصريحة...احنا نرمى الورقة بتاعة الناخب فى الهوا...ولو نزلت على وشها أو ضهرها يبقى وطنى...ولو على سنها يبقى معارض 

 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34: 

كان أحد الحكام ممن اشتهروا بالظلم يسافر في طائرة، فنظر من النافذة وقال لحاشيته: لو رميت 
100دولار من الطيارة ... يحصل إيه ؟
رد واحد و قاله : حيلاقيها واحد من الشعب و يفرح بيها
قاله : و لو رميت ألف دولار من الطيارة ... يحصل إيه ؟
رد واحد تاني و قاله : حيلاقيها مجموعة من الشعب و يفرح بيها
قام واحد ثالث قاله : و لو رميت نفسك من الطيارة كل الشعب حيفرح 

*طبعا دا كان زمان دلوقتى مافيش حكام* 
*بيشتهروا بالظلم ولا حاجه*

*بعيد الشر*

*ههههههههههه*
 :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:  :xmas 34:

----------


## زوزو عادل

شعر سياسى فكاهى يا شعبي حبيبي يا روحي يا بيبي 
يا حاطك في جيبي يا بن الحلال

يا شعبي يا شاطر يا جابر خواطر 
يا ساكن مقابر وصابر وعال 

يا واكل سمومك يا بايع هدومك 
يا حامل همومك وشايل جبال 

يا شعبي اللي نايم وسارح وهايم 
وفي الفقر عايم وحاله ده حال 

احبك محشش مفرفش مطنش ودايخ 
مدروخ وآخر انسطال 

احبك مكبر دماغك مخدرممشي 
امورك كده باتكال /color]

واحب اللي ينصب واحب اللي يكدب 
واحب اللي ينهب ويسرق تلال 

واحب اللي شايف وعارف وخايف 
وبالع لسانه وكاتم ماقال 

واحب اللي قافل عيونه المغفل 
واحب البهايم واحب البغال 

واحب اللي راضي واحب اللي فاضي 
واحب اللي عايز يربي العيال 

واحب اللي يائس واحب اللي بائس 
واحب اللي محبط وشايف محال

واحبك تسافر وتبعد تهاجر 
وتبعت فلوسك دولار أو ريال 

واحبك تطبل تهلل تهبل 
عشان ماتش كوره وفيلم ومقال 

واحبك تأيد تعضض تمجد توافق 
تنافق وتلحس نعال 

تحضر نشادر تجمع كوادر تلمع 
تقمع تظبط مجال

لكن لو تفكر تخطط تقرر تشغلي 
مخك وتفتح جدال 

وتبدأ تشاكل وتعمل مشاكل وتنكش
مسائل وتسأل سؤال 

وعايز تنور وعايز تطور
وتعمللي روحك مفرد رجال 

ساعتها حجيبك لايمكن أسيبك 
وراح تبقى عبره وتصبح مثال

حبهدل جنابك واذل اللي جابك 
وحيكون عذابك ده فوق الاحتمال 

وامرمط سعادتك واهزأ سيادتك 
واخلي كرامتك في حالة هزال 

وتلبس قضيه وتصبح رزيه وباقي
حياتك تعيش في انعزال 

حتقبل ححبك حترفض حلبك حتطلع
حتنزل حجيبلك ابنى جمال/size][/b][/center

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> [CENTER] 
> حتقبل ححبك حترفض حلبك حتطلع
> حتنزل حجيبلك ابنى *جمال*


 
*عزيزتى زوزو* 
*المهم أنا جمال الشربينى*
*و لتتذكرى  أسمى*
*أنا جمال بس مش مبارك*
*و أنا الشربينى بس مش ميمى الشربينى*
*هذا للعلم و إتخاذ اللازم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*اللى يخش يمسح دمعته الأول*
*و لا بقى دى مبقتشى سياسة دى بقت بزراميط*
*أنتوا فاكرنى أهلاوى الشديد أوووووووووى*
*لا دا أنا من روض الفرج و الساحل و عند دوران شبرا و إنزل المحطة اللى قصاد جمبرى و أسماك الدوران و الفرماوى و متفرع من خورشيد بك...إحنا اللى ركبنا الجاوا و رحنا الأسكندرية و الإسماعيلية بيها و كان وقتها الفراخ زى الفل  ولا كنا بالصلا على النبى نسمع عن إنفلونزا الطيور بتاعت الإيام ديت و كانت داليدا جارتنا و سانت تريز و الخازندار مونسين حتتنا...*
*أرجع يا زمان أرجع يا ريت اللى جرى ما جرى و لا كان...*
*و كانت وسط البلد و شارع فؤاد يدوبك فركة كعب و سينما مترو بحفلات الأطفال الصباحى مزأططه بتوم و جيرى...*

----------


## the_chemist

إيه يا دكتور زعلان ليه

المنافسة مشتعلة مع المنصورة و لا ايه

دول بيحبوك 

إسمع دى

بيقول لك في يوم الريس و رئيس الوزرا اختلفوا فيحلوا المشكلة ازاى
اتفقوا يلعبوا ماتش كورة و اللى يغلب يأخدوا برأيه
قعدوا يفكروا مين اللى يحكم الماتش في النهاية اتفقوا علي شيخ *****
يعنى راجل مش هينافق
بدء الماتش و بعد شوية الريس شاط كورة من عند خط النص طلعت أوت في الناحية التانية
صاحبنا قام مصفر "جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون"
رئيس الوزرا راح له: ايه يا مولانا الكورة آوت علي خط النص
الحكم: يا ابنى انما الأعمال بالنيات و الريس كانت نيته يجيب جون فلازم تبقي جون

صباحك فل يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نظرة حنيه يا بتوع السياسة لأطفال الشوارع فى شوارع أم الدنيا مصر!

----------


## the_chemist

و الله يا دكتور لو تقدر تبعت السكاكين دى لهم يكون عملت المستحيل

السكاكين دى بتدبحنا و و الله لو في ايدى شيئا كنت عملته

هأقول لك ايه و لا ايه

بس هى دى الحقيقة
هما نايمين في العسل

و الغُلب مكتف ايدينا

و النكتة و الضحكة بيخرجوا من قلوبنا مبللين بالدموع

ربنا ينجينا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**

*و العرض ما زال مستمرا....هذا الآدمى تجدونه على رصيف مسجد الكيت الكات*

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم دكتور جمال 

حقيقي موضوع رائع 

والنكت اللي فيه مضحكة جدا 

وفعلا :"شر البلية ما يضحك "

تسلم ايدك 

والف مبروك اوسكار 2007

وعقبال اوسكار 2008

بوركت جهودك ويا رب تفضل دائما

متميز وبهمّة كبيرة ونشاط 

تحيتي لحضرتك ولمجهودك

----------


## أسامة عسكر

الحمد لله أني لست مسئولاً عن تمهيد الطريق للدابة

----------


## أسامة عسكر

وإلا كنت قد انتحرت

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وإلا كنت قد انتحرت




*يا ناس يا هووووووو يا أهل الرياض*
* ألحقوا أسامه عسكر قبل مايشنق نفسه*
*إيه السبب ما أعرفشى؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من حالهم!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*جايبه لعب و حاجات!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*100% و مفيش حد أحسن من حد!*

----------


## the_chemist

> *من حالهم!*


مبروك السيرفر الجديد يا دكتور
و عقبال النت لما يتصلح و يوصلوا الكابل

ع العموم هما مش 99&#37; يا دكتور 
دول 99.99%
و طبعا الباقي 0.01% هما دول اللى قامت ثورتنا المجيدة من أجلهم
أصل من مبادئ الثورة المجيدة القضاء على مجتمع الـ 0.5% ليصبح مجتمع الـ 0.01%

عرفت الحكاية 
و سلاما
آه بالمناسبة أنا قلت لك مبروك برغم أنها خطأ لغويا و الصح هى "*****" بس خفت أقولها لتزعل منى

----------


## the_chemist

> *100% و مفيش حد أحسن من حد!*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة طبعا مفيش مشاكل وحدة وطنية

عارف ليه؟

لأنها مش موجودة أصلا
فكيف نقول ضرب زيد عمرا مع أن عمرو مكانش موجود ساعتها

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> آه بالمناسبة أنا قلت لك مبروك برغم أنها خطأ لغويا و الصح هى "*****" بس خفت أقولها لتزعل منى


*و أنا مش حقولك الله.......فيك علشان نهارنا يبقى فل و زى العسل*

*ليك عندى عود قصب بربع جنيه لو أكملت الجملة الماضية*

----------


## the_chemist

> *جايبه لعب و حاجات!*


هى فين اللعب و الحاجات دى يا دكتور

آه افتكرت دول مكانوش لنا دول كانوا للمحروس THE MOST SEXY MAN IN CAIRO

صح و لا غلط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وصل لبريدى التالى*

*شي لله يا لغزاوية 
يا وجع الأمة العربية 
لا انتوا حماس ولا عباس 
فلسطين هي القضية 
شي لله يا لغزاوية  * 
*شي لله وعلى دلعونة 
حكمونا ولاد الملعونة 
والآخر خانم وباعونا 
للسمسار والصهيونية 
شي لله يا لغزاوية  * 
*شي لله وانتوا لوحديكوا 
الله ينصركوا ويهديكوا 
ويدمر دولة أعاديكوا 
والأيام أهي رايحة وجاية 
شي لله يا لغزاوية  * 
*شي لله ولا عادش رجوع 
ويّا الخاين والجربوع 
الأطفال ماتت م الجوع 
والعطشان مش لاقي المية 
شي لله يا لغزاوية  * 
*شي لله على أحلى كلام 
ناس تصحى والأمة تنام 
يعني قفاك يصبح قدام 
يا لعربي وتركب عربية 
شي لله يا لغزاوية*

*للكبير أووووى* 
*أحمد فؤاد نجم*

----------


## the_chemist

أحمد فؤاد نجم شاعر سريع البديهة

و كلامه بيوجع العضم و يكسره

لولا أحيانا بتفلت منه كلمات مش في محلها

تشكر يا دكتور

----------


## the_chemist

> *و أنا مش حقولك الله.......فيك علشان نهارنا يبقى فل و زى العسل*
> 
> *ليك عندى عود قصب بربع جنيه لو أكملت الجملة الماضية*


طيب و أقولها و أنكد علي نفسي ليه

أنا مش مُغرم بالقصب قوى

إبعته له يمكن ينفعه

صباحك ورد يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أه يا بلد أكلت ناسها..ومات ضميرها وإحساسها**والذل..والظلم البَيِّن..ماليها..من ساسها لراسها*

----------


## أسامة عسكر

دكتور جمال / لو كان شنقي ...سيكون سبباً في أن تعيش أختي وعمي الذين قمت- حضرتك -بعرض صورتهم  وهم نائمين على الرصيف حياة كريمة ..أقسم بالله أن عنقي لايعدو أن يكون ثمناً قليلاً لذلك ، ولعلم حضرتك أني عندما أرى هذه الصور وغيرها من المآسي أموت الف الف مرة وبألف ألف ألم .... ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## the_chemist

> *أه يا بلد أكلت ناسها..ومات ضميرها وإحساسها**والذل..والظلم البَيِّن..ماليها..من ساسها لراسها*


دكتور جمال
سلامى و تحياتى

الموضوع لو كان علي قد الحزب كانت هانت يا دكتور

هو هو نفس الموضوع اللى تسبب في الشلل لوجيه أباظة "عندك 3 عيال اعتبره ابنك الرابع يا أباظة"
و وجيه أباظة لمن لا يعرف عضو قيادى في مجلس قيادة الثورة و لكنه آثر الابتعاد عندما وجدهم ينحرفون

و نفس ما حدث مع أحمد بهجت

و مع العربي

و مع 


و مع


و مع

زهقت و لا لسه

هى دى الحدوتة الملتوتة في دمنا و دموعنا

و مغمسينها بعرقنا و شقانا يا دكتور

----------


## جمال الشربينى

*خلي بالكم يا أهل المنتدى أن أنا نسخة طبق الأصل من دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
و نسختى الجديدة بسبب أن رصيد مرفقاتى قد بلغ الحد الأقصى مما أضطرنى إلى عمل نسخة جديده
منى لحين منحى رصيد جديد لإضافة مرفقات جديدة و شكرا مقدما لإدارة المنتدى
على منحنا هذا الشهر وسام التميز و اللى أخده الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
اللى أنا نسخة طبق الأصل لكن موديل 2008 معدل كامه واحده فول أوبشن*

----------


## the_chemist

> *خلي بالكم يا أهل المنتدى أن أنا نسخة طبق الأصل من دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> و نسختى الجديدة بسبب أن رصيد مرفقاتى قد بلغ الحد الأقصى مما أضطرنى إلى عمل نسخة جديده
> منى لحين منحى رصيد جديد لإضافة مرفقات جديدة و شكرا مقدما لإدارة المنتدى
> على منحنا هذا الشهر وسام التميز و اللى أخده الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
> اللى أنا نسخة طبق الأصل لكن موديل 2008 معدل كامه واحده فول أوبشن*


متنكر ليه يا دكتور

ع العموم مطلوب الجبض عليك لجيادة الأوركسترة في الجاعة إهنه عند الأخ أيمن رشدى

عشان نشيد الموجع الجديد

مستنيينك يا دكتور هناك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> the[/COLOR]_chemist;958937]متنكر ليه يا دكتور
> 
> ع العموم مطلوب الجبض عليك لجيادة الأوركسترة في الجاعة إهنه عند الأخ أيمن رشدى
> 
> عشان نشيد الموجع الجديد
> 
> مستنيينك يا دكتور هناك


*إيه ياعم فين المكان ده اللى بتجول عليه هاجود فيه الأوركسترا؟؟؟*

*و خد ديت*

----------


## the_chemist

> *إيه ياعم فين المكان ده اللى بتجول عليه هاجود فيه الأوركسترا؟؟؟*
> 
> *و خد ديت*


و أدى العنوان
http://http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread90634.html
بتاع الشاعر الجديد عمى أيمن رشدى بس بالراحة عليه شوية أصل مفاصله تعبانة
يعنى لو اتأخر عليك فى فتح الباب استخدم الـ Master Key  اللى معاك ماشي

بس و الله يا دكتور دا فريق شوربة يا دكتور

إنت ناوى تخربها أكتر ما هية و لا ايه يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و أدى العنوان
> http://http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread90634.html
> بتاع الشاعر الجديد عمى أيمن رشدى بس بالراحة عليه شوية أصل مفاصله تعبانة
> يعنى لو اتأخر عليك فى فتح الباب استخدم الـ Master Key اللى معاك ماشي
> 
> بس و الله يا دكتور دا فريق شوربة يا دكتور
> 
> إنت ناوى تخربها أكتر ما هية و لا ايه يا دكتور


*و مالها الشوربة اللذيذة السخنه و لا حبذا لوكانت شوربة سى فود فى الأيام البرد ديت...*
*جول طبق مهلبيه بدون مكسرات و لا لبن و لا سكر و لا حاجه خالص*
*يعنى طبق فاضى خالص ملهوش لا طعم و لا ريحة و كمان مالهاش لون زى ما أنت مش شايف!*

----------


## the_chemist

بس الطبق دا حلو قوى يا دكتور

بصراحة أنا شفت الطبق بس مش عارف أشوف ايه اللى مكتوب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لخالتى أمريكا يا قلبى لا تحزن*
*و أخذ يحذر ثم أخذ يحذر و أستمر يحذر....*

----------


## the_chemist

و فكر ثم فكر
ثم قعد يفكر و يفكر

ثم لقى القعدة مش علي مستوى التفكير
اعتدل و بدء يفكر ثم يفكر

ثم تمخض الجبل فولد فأرا
هى دى سياستنا من 1952 و حتى 2252
هى دى الحدوتة
و هى دى مصر يا عبلة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و هى دى مصر يا عبلة


*يا عبلة!*
*كم من بيوت مصر فيها الخالق الناطق عبلة؟!*

----------


## the_chemist

بس تصور يا دكتور

أنا بأحب الست دى جدا

عارف ليه؟
عشان زى ما قلت تلاقيها في البيوت المصرية كتير

تلاقيها شبه أختك
شبه جارتك
شبه قريب منك و لازق في مخك
صباحك فل يا دكتور و جمعة سعيدة
"بلاش *****"

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الشباب  و المسنين  فى مصر 2050!*

----------


## the_chemist

المشكلة مش في الخبر يا دكتور

المشكلة في اللى ناوى يخدم مصر طول ما فيه نفس

طيب يعنى حتى لو كان تنفس صناعى أو نفس من الجوزة يعنى

ايه المصايب اللى نازلة ترف عليك يا مصر دى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أوعوا تقولوا كسبنا بسبب برنامج الريس الإنتخابى و لكن قولوا كسبنا بسبب دعوات الحاجة أم حسن لأبنها المجدع حسن شحاته*

----------


## the_chemist

> *أوعوا تقولوا كسبنا بسبب برنامج الريس الإنتخابى و لكن قولوا كسبنا بسبب دعوات الحاجة أم حسن لأبنها المجدع حسن شحاته*


هههههههههههاى
دا كان في المطار يابا الحاج

و دى كانت من أهم بنود البلنامج الانتهابى بتاعة

هههههههههههههههههههاى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عن أعطال الإنترنت؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حاصل ضرب 14 مليون فى 5 = 70 مليون مصرى مصابين بالإكتئاب السياسى

----------


## the_chemist

> حاصل ضرب 14 مليون فى 5 = 70 مليون مصرى مصابين بالإكتئاب السياسى


طبعا 70 مليون بس

دا مش نجاح يا نظيف

اكسو بره

اللى بعده تقدر تخللي كام واحد مريض و بسرعة

----------


## ألب أرسلان

السلام عليكم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه هم يضحك , فعلا لازم الواحد يضحك وإلا حيبفى زى صلعاوى القرعاوى

وما شاء الله مجهود كبير وفكرة ممتازة , وبشكرك جداً يا بشمهندس لأن موضوعك خرج الواحد من حالة نفسية
ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا , وسأقرأ باقى الموضوع لأنى شوفت أول سبع صفحات بس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه هم يضحك , فعلا لازم الواحد يضحك وإلا حيبفى زى صلعاوى القرعاوى
> 
> وما شاء الله مجهود كبير وفكرة ممتازة , وبشكرك جداً يا بشمهندس لأن موضوعك خرج الواحد من حالة نفسية
> ما يعلم بيها إلا ربنا , وسأقرأ باقى الموضوع لأنى شوفت أول سبع صفحات بس


*خد ديت*

----------


## the_chemist

> *خد ديت*


دا بمناسبة عيد الحب يا دكتور

قال حب قال حب

دا بيموت في حب رئيس الوزرا و كل الوزرا و بس

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و العزاء يقام فى مقابر العلماء و على المتضرر اللجوء للقضاء المغلوب على أمره!*

----------


## the_chemist

> *و العزاء يقام فى مقابر العلماء و على المتضرر اللجوء للقضاء المغلوب على أمره!*


يا دكتور جمال

للأسف العزاء في كل بيت مصرى

عرض متواصل

و يجعله عامر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فيلم إسماعيل ياسين عرض متواصل بدون إنقطاع*

----------


## the_chemist

> *فيلم إسماعيل ياسين عرض متواصل بدون إنقطاع*


ما هو يا تشكرنا بالذوق ياااااااا ..............

و بعدين هو الأخير كان عمل حاجة علشان نحطه في حاجة

خا.....   يعنى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:W00t1:  :W00t1:  :W00t1: ............................................... ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## the_chemist

هو الكرباج ده لمين بالظبط

للمعارضة و لا للشعب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هو الكرباج ده لمين بالظبط
> 
> للمعارضة و لا للشعب


*راجع النكته لتعرف من هو المقصود ضربه بالكرباج؟!*

----------


## حنين مصر

ههههههههههههه
افتكر العربيه  مش الحصان  صح يادكتور؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ههههههههههههه
> افتكر العربيه مش الحصان صح يادكتور؟


100% wrong
check the whole joke
راجع كل النكته إجابتك خطأ 100%

----------


## the_chemist

الكرباج ده المفروض يبقى ليهم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*و كان قصدهم توريث....شالله يا دستور ....دستور ياللى هنا....دستور يا أهل الدار....أحم دستور!*

----------


## حنين مصر

يانهار  كل  دا  عينى عينك  اروح  اخد  ساتر
ياساتر   ياساتر
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يانهار كل دا عينى عينك اروح اخد ساتر
> ياساتر ياساتر
> هههههههههههههههه


*أناديكى و أقول يا حنين مصر*
*ولا أناديكى و أقول يا خوف مصر؟!*

----------


## the_chemist

معلهش يا دكتور 
أصل حنين بتدعبس كده في حتت خِطرة

زى ما راحت تمدح في عم غتوت

هههههههههههههه

هى مش واخدة بالها أن دى السياسة

----------


## حنين مصر

باءه كدا ياعمو  تزعل الدكتور مننا
يعنى انا جبانه طيب  هاتشوف  هاعمل  ايه  والايام بيننا
وبكره تعرف  انى دى اصول السياسه 
الضرب تحت الحزام
والنبى ماتزعل يادكتور  وادينى باتعلم بكره  اطلع الاولى بس محتاجه شويه دروس  وانت فاهم باءه
 :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> باءه كدا ياعمو تزعل الدكتور مننا
> يعنى انا جبانه طيب هاتشوف هاعمل ايه والايام بيننا
> وبكره تعرف انى دى اصول السياسه 
> الضرب تحت الحزام
> والنبى ماتزعل يادكتور وادينى باتعلم بكره اطلع الاولى بس محتاجه شويه دروس وانت فاهم باءه


*الدرس الأول*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*قولوا ورايا فى صوت واحد يسمع مصر كلها*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*مش سامع على حسك يا مواطن*
*وعلى حسك يا مواطنه*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يبخاف ميكتبشى*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*
*اللى يكتب ميخافشى و اللى يخاف ميكتبشى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*فضيحة التعليم فى مصر!*

----------


## the_chemist

يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

الفضايح كتير قوى يا عمدة

و لو مش مصدق

شوف إجابات الطلبة اللى في ثانوى و هى مش قد معلومات طالب ابتدائي

و تقصد تقول و كمان الخيبة اتنين أربعة ستة عشرين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*النكته معروضة فى جميع دور العرض الصيفى و الشتوى مع الإعتذار للأفلام السينمائية و التى تعرض فى وقت واحد فى دور العرض المصرية  و العربية من للخليج للمحيط!*

----------


## the_chemist

لاء بقه دا مش ناوى يموت

علي فكرة لازم ياخد باله
عشماوى نفسه قصير

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* عمرو خالد طلع الأول يا ولاد...*

----------


## the_chemist

> * عمرو خالد طلع الأول يا ولاد...*


يا دكتور ملهمش دعوة بالدعوة

عارف أن كتير مش هيعجبه كلامى

بس لما واحد يقعد في التلفزيون و يقول لى لابد من التقشف و الاعتدال و عدم الاسراف
و هو لابس بدلة بـ 8000 جنيه و مش بيلبسها مرة تانية
يعنى كل هلة علينا ببدلة جديدة تمنها 8000 جنيه
أصدقه ازاى
رحم الله مشايخنا الذين كانوا يلبسون الجلباب و العمة و القفطان حتى آخر عمرهم

و علي رأيك "إن قلت متخافش و إن خفت متقوليش"
و أنا قلت و أجرى علي الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ياكيماوى أنت فين من الناس اللى بتطلع على أغلفة المجلات الأمريكية و العالمية...عقبال اما شوف صلعاوى القرعاوى  كده فى أبهة عمرو خالد و كوندليزا رايس   و أوبراوينفرى .....أدب سيس خرسيس!*

----------


## the_chemist

> *ياكيماوى أنت فين من الناس اللى بتطلع على أغلفة المجلات الأمريكية و العالمية...عقبال اما شوف صلعاوى القرعاوى  كده فى أبهة عمرو خالد و كوندليزا رايس   و أوبراوينفرى .....أدب سيس خرسيس!*


هههههههههههههههههههه

عقبال يارب

هو كان بيحج برضه حج عادى و لا فاخر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا حنينه يا شركات الإتصالات....*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا حنينه يا شركات الإتصالات....*


طبعا دى حنينة ع الشعب و ع الغلابة

ربنا يكرمهم و الشركة التانية في الطريق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....با  طل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....

----------


## the_chemist

> باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....با  طل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....باطل....


هو مين ده

هو عاوز ايه ده

اكيد مش طبيعى  :Elvis:   :Helpsmilie2:   ::'(:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*
بس موضوع حلو والله يا دكتور جمال 
أحلى حاجة الجدع اللي اسمة صلعاوي القرعاوي ده والله .. 



*

----------


## حنين مصر

جمال مين؟
يكونش  الرئيس جمال مبارك
ماله عاوز يورث الحكم لابنه ولا  ايه؟
بس  هو ابنه  لسه  وصل؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::'(: من حماسنا لهيفا :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> من حماسنا لهيفا


ربنا يبارك في حماسنا و حماسهم

يتبرعوا لينا الأول 

إنما يتبرعوا لدول يبقى فركش أحسن

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يا ريتنى مصرى!

----------


## تمرحنة

هههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هههههههههههههه


*يا هلا  يا هلا تمرحنه عندنا و كمان ضحكت على نكته من عندنا*
*هات يا وله يا صلعاوى كمان نكته تكون حمار وحلاوة لتمرحنه*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا هلا  يا هلا تمرحنه عندنا و كمان ضحكت على نكته من عندنا*
> *هات يا وله يا صلعاوى كمان نكته تكون حمار وحلاوة لتمرحنه*


هو مش بوش يا دكتور اسمع دى

صاحبنا سمع عن معاناة الشباب فطلب يجيبوا له 3 شباب
و جابوهم سألهم عن الشغل
طبعا مش لاقيين شغل المهم اعطى كل شاب 100 ألف جنيه و يشتغلوا و يرجعوا له بعد سنة
المهم جم له بعد سنة
الأول متبهدل خالص و شرح ظروفه راح اشترى أرض و صلحها و بعدين جه ضابط شرطة أخدها منه بالعافية و مهدد بالسجن
التانى بقه عمل ورشة و جت الضرايب و التأمينات و الأمن الصناعى  و كل فروع الحكومة و قفلوا الورشة و سجنوه
التالت دخل و هو لابس شياكة و معاه عربية أحدث موديل و رصيده مليون جنيه
سأله صاحبنا: ازاى
الشاب: تدينى الأمان
صاحبنا: لك الأمان
الشاب: أخدت الفلوس حطيت 80 ألف في البنك و عملت تمثال لك بـ 5 ألاف و بشبشت علي نفسي بالباقى
و حطيت التمثال في الشارع اللى يتف عليه يدفع ربع جنيه و اللى يضربه يدفع نص جنيه و اللى يعملها عليه يدفع جنيه و لميت جنيهات بالهبل

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حنين مصر

ههههههههههههههههه
عمووووووووووو
انا  كدا  بدات  اخاف  عليك
انا  ممكن  اعرف  مكان التمثال  فين  بالظبط؟

نفسى  اوى  اضرب  حد

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههه
> عمووووووووووو
> انا  كدا  بدات  اخاف  عليك
> انا  ممكن  اعرف  مكان التمثال  فين  بالظبط؟
> 
> نفسى  اوى  اضرب  حد


تلاقيه في كل ميدان يا حنين

و بعدين ايه عمو  عمو

دا أنا عندى 25 سنة بث

خدى دى يا ستى "مش اللى مهناها تيته يعنى"

بيقول لك في مخترع اخترع آلة اللى يدخلها يصغر في السن علي قد ما يقعد
صاحبنا سمع عنها فخد الفريق بتاعه و راح بس خاف و قال لازم نجربها علي حد: إدخل يا صفوت
دخل صفوت و نص ساعة خرج و سنه 50 سنة بس
إدخل يا فتحى دخل فتحى و بعد ساعة خرج و عمره 40 سنة
صاحبنا اطمن و دخل و المخترع قفل الباب و ساعتين تلاتة و مفتحش عليه
صفوت قال له: افتح يا ابنى نشوف الرجل عمل ايه
المخترع: و حياة أمه ما أنا فاتح إلا لما يرجع بطن أمه تانى

هههههههههههههه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صاحبنا جاب شيخ الازهر وسأله إن كان في الآخرة فيه ملاعب إسكواش ولا لأ......؟* 

*شيخ الأزهر طلب يومين مهله علشان جوابه يبقي دقيق ...!*

*بعد يومين شيخ الأزهر راح لصاحبنا......*

*صاحبنا: إيه ياعم الشيخ ....إيه الأخبار؟*

*شيخ الأزهر يتصبب عرقا: و الله يا صاحبنا ....فيه خبر حلو والتاني موش حلو*

*صاحبنا: إبدأ بالحلو..........*

*شيخ الأزهر: ثبت باليقين إن الآخرة فيها ملاعب إسكواش...!*

*صاحبنا: حلو خالص أمال إيه هو الخبر الوحش....؟*

*شيخ الأزهر: عندك ماتش الأسبوع اللي جاي......!*

----------


## the_chemist

> *صاحبنا جاب شيخ الازهر وسأله إن كان في الآخرة فيه ملاعب إسكواش ولا لأ......؟* 
> 
> *شيخ الأزهر طلب يومين مهله علشان جوابه يبقي دقيق ...!*
> 
> *بعد يومين شيخ الأزهر راح لصاحبنا......*
> 
> *صاحبنا: إيه ياعم الشيخ ....إيه الأخبار؟*
> 
> *شيخ الأزهر يتصبب عرقا: و الله يا صاحبنا ....فيه خبر حلو والتاني موش حلو*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش باين
بس الواضح و اللى مفيهوش نقاش

إن احنا شعب منحوس و نيتنا زفت و هباب 

ههههههههههههههههه
مش كده يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*البقاء لله فى أول شهيد من شهداء طوابير الخبز و يتقبل العزاء أمام كل مخبز على أرض المحروسة...و ستشيع الجنازة أيضا من أمام كل مخبز على أرض المحروسة غدا الأثنين الموافق 3 مارس 2008  بعد صلاة الظهر*
*و نحن هنا فى المنتدى نتلقى العزاء بالأنترنت و ليس هناك عزاء بالتلغراف*
*أسكن الله الشهيد فسيح جناته*

----------


## حنين مصر

ياااااااااااااااااارب  ياتاخدنا ياتاخده
يارب  خده  باءه  هو  وعيلته  فى  جنازه  مشتركه  وانا  اوزع  على  قبرهم  اورص

----------


## the_chemist

> *البقاء لله فى أول شهيد من شهداء طوابير الخبز و يتقبل العزاء أمام كل مخبز على أرض المحروسة...و ستشيع الجنازة أيضا من أمام كل مخبز على أرض المحروسة غدا الأثنين الموافق 3 مارس 2008  بعد صلاة الظهر*
> *و نحن هنا فى المنتدى نتلقى العزاء بالأنترنت و ليس هناك عزاء بالتلغراف*
> *أسكن الله الشهيد فسيح جناته*


بصراحة يا دكتور 

كم الكآبة في النكتة دى زيادة جرعتين في صورة واحدة

التوريث و الموت للفقراء معا في صورة واحدة

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااارب
كما نجيت يونس في بطن الحوت
و نجيت إبراهيم من هول النيران
و نجيت حبيبك محمدا في الغار
نجنا من شر كل مكار

آمين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شالله يا منتخابتنا الرياضية   :Beta2:   :Poster Stupid:  :Poster Sss:

----------


## the_chemist

> شالله يا منتخابتنا الرياضية


أمال الشعب يتلهى في ايه يا دكتور

و قد نجح عبد الناصر في ذلك

و ها هو تلميذه علي الدرب سائر

الدنيا بتولع و هو بيهتم بمشكلة الحضرى و يأمر بسرعة إحترافه

و لماذا لا تأمر بسرعة حل مشاكل الناس و لا منتظر الشعب يموت علشان المشاكل تتحل دفعة واحدة

موتونا و ريحونا   :Omg:

----------


## amrosh_net

رهيب والله رهيب بس فيك فرق بين جمال الاول شوف اللى عمله من اصلاح وشوف جمال 2 ممكن يعمل ايه من .........

----------


## abomena62

أنا لا أدعي الاطلاع على الغيب
ولا أزعم بأنني أعرف ما يدور في رأس فخامته
ولكن لدي شك يصل بداخلي إلى درجة اليقين
إن فخامته فبرك حفلات التكريم دي علشان يحل مشكلة عصام الحضري
(وعلى فكرة أنا مش ضد حل مشكلة عصام الحضري وحتى حضار  العصمي)
من منكم يذكر زيارة فخامته لمدينة الانتاج الإعلامي عند إفتتاحه لها في المرة الأولى
طبعا الكل ناسي
مش مشكلة نفكركم
فخامته قابل ناس كتيييير يومها من فئة المشخصاتية
ولما لقى وحش الشاشة(الفنان الملهم الكبير الموهوب المضحك المبكي المرعب المخيف.............إلخ)فريد شوقي
جرى إليه في فرح طفولي _فخامته _ وسلم عليه وأبدى فرحة عارمة لملاقاته
وقاله كمان أنا كنت بتفرج على أفلامك من وأنا صغير
وقلنا ساعتها معلش اصل فخامته محدث نعمة
يعني آهو جديد في الصنعة ومش قادر يحبكها شويتين
إنما دلقتي فخامته داخل على 30 سنة خبرة
ده غير السبع سنين اللي كان شغال فيهم(الواد بلية للمعلم الكبير اللي قبله)
وطبعا مش عيب يامعلمة إنك تحل مشكلة سي عصعص
آهو في النهاية واحد مننا وعلينا
وده فال كويس
الريس يا ولاد حيحل مشكلة كل واحد فينا على حدة
وموش مشكلة كبيرة انه بدا بعصام
وهو شخصيا عنده أمل كبير إن ربنا يمد في عمره لحد ما يقابل ال80مليون مصري
كل واحد على حدة في يوم لوحده
دي الحكاية بسيطة خالص
ادوله مهلة80مليون يوم
لاحظوا ان انا بقول يوم
مش سنة يعني ما بنطلبش ليه المستحيل
استحملوا بقى يا خلق وما تستعجلوش

----------


## حنين مصر

> أنا لا أدعي الاطلاع على الغيب
> ولا أزعم بأنني أعرف ما يدور في رأس فخامته
> ولكن لدي شك يصل بداخلي إلى درجة اليقين
> إن فخامته فبرك حفلات التكريم دي علشان يحل مشكلة عصام الحضري
> (وعلى فكرة أنا مش ضد حل مشكلة عصام الحضري وحتى حضار  العصمي)
> من منكم يذكر زيارة فخامته لمدينة الانتاج الإعلامي عند إفتتاحه لها في المرة الأولى
> طبعا الكل ناسي
> مش مشكلة نفكركم
> فخامته قابل ناس كتيييير يومها من فئة المشخصاتية
> ...


وانااللى كنت ظالمه الراجل
اتريه ياعينى عاوز يحل كل مشكله بس ياخد انفراد
بس الواحد خايف  انه يموت قبل ماسيادته يحل رقبته
اينعم  هو حل وسطنا كلنا  بس الواحد خايف على مشاعره  لما الشعب يموت ومايلاقيش حد يحل مشاكله
افتكر المفروض الحكومه تدور على حل للمشكله وتستورد شويه من برا

----------


## كاسرالامواج

انا مش عارف ليه الناس الي مش كويسين عمرهم بيطووول قوي

يعني صحيح عمر الشقي بقي

احنا عندنا في الحي واحد كبير في السن الي في عمره الحين الي عنده سكر والي قلب والي روماتزم والي عنده كل دول مع بعض وهو زي الجن 

مع ان الخمر ممنوع عندنا في السعوديه والراجل ده بيشرب نوع من انواع العطر يضهر كلونيا ولاحاجه كده

وبيوقع كل وقعه والثانيه ليها العجب وكلما قلنا انه حيموت يرجع يصحى ويبقى زي الحصان

سبحان الله اكيد له حكمه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كفااااااااااااااااااية يا دكتور جمال لو سمحت
انا كل يوم بحاول انسي او اتناسي الواقع المنيل(بتشديد الياء) اللي احنا فيه عشان اعرف اواصل واعيش ومش عارفة
لازم حاجة زي الموضوع الجميل بتاع حضرتك تفكرني بس انا بجد تعبت وجاتلي حالة عصبية بقيت ماشية او قاعدة او واقفة 
اقول (تؤ تؤ تؤ )وأهز رأسي يمينا و يسارا  :No:  :No:  :No: 
 و بما انها خربت وشكلنا كدة مش بايتين في بيوتنا النهاردة خدوا دي بقي
محمدين راح يشتري عيش وقف ساعتين في الطابور ساعتين ومعرفش يجيب فقال :الله يخرب بيتك يا فتحي
جه عسكري من وراه قام رزعه قفا
راح يشتري زيت البقال قاله بحداشر جنيه 
قاله: حداشر جنيييييييييه الله يخرب بيتك يفتحي
الشاويش: طرااااااااااخ (علي قفاه طبعا)
راح يشتري رز البقال قاله أربعة جنيه
محمدين :اررربعة جنيه الله يخرب بيتك يا فتحي
الشاويش : طريييييييخ (علي نفس القفا طبعا )وقام ساحبه علي القسم
(وفي القسم)
الضابط : ماله ده يا شاويش
الشاويش : ده راح يشتري عيش معرفش قال الله يخرب بيتك يا فتحي
               راح يشتري زيت معرفش قال الله يخرب بيتك يا فتحي
              راح يشتري سكر معرفش قال الله خرب بيتك يا فتحي
الضابط : طب جبته ليييييييييه
الشاويش : مش عارف إسم صاحبنا يا فندم
و ربنا يستررررررررر  ::sh::  ::sh::  ::sh:: 









0

----------


## uouo

> 


السلام عليكم انت بجد عاقل |؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقصد يعني واسف للدخله دي انت مش خايف 
دانا برة مصر وبخاف اكتب اي حاجه 
دي الشيخ وجدي غنيم خرج من البحرين ذهب لانجلترا ومرضيش يرجع مصر من ظلم الحكام (اتفخيم الريس)
بس قولي يا دكتور انت مع الراي اليي بيقول ان جمال عبد الناصر كانت دماغه تعبانه ودمر مصر علي قد ما صلح ولا مع الراي التاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كفااااااااااااااااااية يا دكتور جمال لو سمحت
> انا كل يوم بحاول انسي او اتناسي الواقع المنيل(بتشديد الياء) اللي احنا فيه عشان اعرف اواصل واعيش ومش عارفة
> لازم حاجة زي الموضوع الجميل بتاع حضرتك تفكرني بس انا بجد تعبت وجاتلي حالة عصبية بقيت ماشية او قاعدة او واقفة 
> اقول (تؤ تؤ تؤ )وأهز رأسي يمينا و يسارا 
> و بما انها خربت وشكلنا كدة مش بايتين في بيوتنا النهاردة خدوا دي بقي
> محمدين راح يشتري عيش وقف ساعتين في الطابور ساعتين ومعرفش يجيب فقال :الله يخرب بيتك يا فتحي
> جه عسكري من وراه قام رزعه قفا
> راح يشتري زيت البقال قاله بحداشر جنيه 
> قاله: حداشر جنيييييييييه الله يخرب بيتك يفتحي
> ...


*علشان الناس الحلوين زيك وزى صديقى حسام عمر الزملكاووووووووووووووى ها أنا أعود بعد غيبة طالت*
*محملا بنكاتى التى انتشرت فى منتديات مصرية وعربية كثيرة*
*ونبدأ بأحدثها*







 بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم انت بجد عاقل |؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقصد يعني واسف للدخله دي انت مش خايف 
> دانا برة مصر وبخاف اكتب اي حاجه 
> دي الشيخ وجدي غنيم خرج من البحرين ذهب لانجلترا ومرضيش يرجع مصر من ظلم الحكام (اتفخيم الريس)
> بس قولي يا دكتور انت مع الراي اليي بيقول ان جمال عبد الناصر كانت دماغه تعبانه ودمر مصر علي قد ما صلح ولا مع الراي التاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*نعم دمر مصر هو وشلته وعلى رأسها عبد الحكيم عامر وبرلنتى عبد الحميد وشد نفس الجوزة وإقعد لاعبنى ده الحال عاجبنى والنتيجة ماثلة أمامكم من آخر تلامذة هذه الشلة الخايبة*

----------


## uouo

الله يخرب بيته هو باقي الشله اذا كان لسه منها حد غيرة وان كنت اشك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*من أكل يؤكل ولو بعد حين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وش القفص ولا قعره ولا اللى رص ونقل وباع القفص!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صحيح رزق الهبل على المجانين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كفانا نفاقا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

صحافة النفاق ويوم عيده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شوفوا إزاى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أرحموها يرحمكم من فى السماء*

----------


## العسل المر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه - شر البلية ما يضحك - انا مليش دعوة انا عايز ابقا وزير - ما مهى بقت بدنجان مخلل ع الاخر

----------


## العسل المر

فعلا تسلم ايدك يا دكتور - الله الموفق

----------


## مغترب

لا تعليق  ع عيد ميلاده 80 سوى

كل سنة و انت طيب يا ريس
من غربتى ببارك للشعب المهيس
تمانينك سنينك و تمانينا عددنا
وبدعيلك بالهداية بدل ماتموت متيس
و عجبي

----------


## العسل المر

ههههههههههههههه - هيموت متيس 

تسلم ما خطت يداك يا اخ مغترب ... اتمنى من الله ان يدوم اتصالك معنا من خلال حروفك القوية 


لك منى كل التقدير  
والله الموفق

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

2 فى 1

----------


## حسام عمر

*الموضوع جامد اوي يا بشمهندس*

*ربنا يبركلك ويكرمك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الموضوع جامد اوي يا بشمهندس*
> 
> *ربنا يبركلك ويكرمك*


*حسام عمر عندنا* 
*يا هلا يا هلا نورتنا*
*إيدوا الكلوبات عندنا*
*وظغرتى يا سنية ويا هنا*
**

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :PYTAJNIK:  :n:  :n:  :n:  :n:  :n:  ::@:  ::@:  ::@:  ::@:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

::uff::  ::uff:: مادة تمنع الإنزلاق فى دوامة الغلاء ::uff::  ::uff::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*منى الشاذلى تحاور دراكولا المسلمين* 

 

دراكولا لمن لا يعرفون هو مصاص دماء البشر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يتحدى كل معارضيه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*والمحافظ القديم أقصد الفرعون القديم كان بيقول أن نقله من المحافظة كان مجرد ترقية ....شوفوا إزاى*

----------


## العسل المر

تسلم ايدك يا دكتور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وريحوا دماغنا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*بدون خارطة طريق وبدون خطة زمنية*

----------


## نصر عبد الحميد

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى       على طريقة الهتافات والتظاهرات اسمح لى انا اهتف باسمك :
   دكتور جمال يأابه ايه العظمه دى كلها - وفىكل  الاحوال الله ينور - فكرة الكايكاتير عبارة عن اوكسجين للتنفس 
  فهل لك ان تزورنى وتمدنى بانبوبة اوكسجين فى مدونتى المتواضعة التى هى فى حاجه ماسه الى زيارة الدكتور 
واتمنى ان اجد تعليق عليها ولك عظيم تحياتى - اليك الرابط الخاص بالمدونة :
http://almansynasrabdalhamid.blogspot.com

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى على طريقة الهتافات والتظاهرات اسمح لى انا اهتف باسمك :
> دكتور جمال يأابه ايه العظمه دى كلها - وفىكل الاحوال الله ينور - فكرة الكايكاتير عبارة عن اوكسجين للتنفس 
> فهل لك ان تزورنى وتمدنى بانبوبة اوكسجين فى مدونتى المتواضعة التى هى فى حاجه ماسه الى زيارة الدكتور 
> واتمنى ان اجد تعليق عليها ولك عظيم تحياتى - اليك الرابط الخاص بالمدونة :
> http://almansynasrabdalhamid.blogspot.com


 
*أهلا بيك ومرحبا عزيزى نصر عبد الحميد وأهديك خصيصا نكتة اليوم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى على طريقة الهتافات والتظاهرات اسمح لى انا اهتف باسمك :
> دكتور جمال يأابه ايه العظمه دى كلها - وفىكل الاحوال الله ينور - فكرة الكايكاتير عبارة عن اوكسجين للتنفس 
> فهل لك ان تزورنى وتمدنى بانبوبة اوكسجين فى مدونتى المتواضعة التى هى فى حاجه ماسه الى زيارة الدكتور 
> واتمنى ان اجد تعليق عليها ولك عظيم تحياتى - اليك الرابط الخاص بالمدونة :
> http://almansynasrabdalhamid.blogspot.com


 
*هاك نتيجة زيارتى لمدونتكم* 

*لم يتم العثور على المدونة الإلكترونية*

*معذرة، فالمدونة الإلكترونية التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة.* ومع ذلك، فإن الاسم almansynasrabdalhamid متاح للتسجيل!  

تسجيل almansynasrabdalhamid  







*الصفحة الرئيسية* | *حول* | *جرس* | *تعليمات* | *لغة* | *المطورون* | *التجهيزات* 
*شروط الخدمة* | *الخصوصية* | *سياسة المحتوى* | © 1999 – 2008 Google

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*دينوا نفسيكم قبل ما تدينوا دينا!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وكله ماشى حسب ووفق برنامج الريس الإنتخابى لعام 2005*
*و الطابور سيمتد من جنوب أفريقيا حتى القاهرة فى عام 2010*
*محققا رقما قياسيا جديدا يؤهلنا لتسجيله فى موسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

56السنة -17502ه - العدد1429جمادي الأوليمن17- م2008مايو من23الجمعة 
بتوقيت القاهرة 900 PM الساعة -5/22/2006 آخر تحديث يوم 

*مقالات ورأي*


*قال د. نظيف  في منتدي دافوس: إن الحكومات التي لا تضع الحلول لمشكلات مجتمعاتها لا تستحق أن تقود بلادها.
ولعل د.نظيف لا يغضب إذا أيدنا تماما هذا الكلام.*


*وأنا بدورى أؤيد هذا الكلام*
*واللى فيكم بيعارضه يرفع صباعه*
*علشان أقطعهوله 


*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بدون أى إعتذار

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ولا نعدلها؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عادات مصرية يجب التخلص منها*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عادات مصرية يجب التخلص منها*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مليش فى السياسة ولا حتى الجغرافيا!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أحقا أن مصر لا تعانى أزمة غذاء؟* 
*أحقا أن مصر لا تعانى أزمة غذاء؟!*
*نريد رأيكم فى هذا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شوفوا آخرتها*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* والجريدة ماثلة للطبع....*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نحكم عقلنا نشبع كلنا...شعارات بلا مضمون*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أكاد أختنق* 
 
**
*أكاد أختنق*
**
*جو المنتدى* 
*أصبح*
*ملوثا بدخان* 

**
*حريق*
*مجلس الشورى*
 

__________________

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*يا أهرام الكذب فى رمضان مفطر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى حزب لكل المصريين*
*وأمال فين بقى تعددية الأحزاب السياسية؟!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أحباب الله أعضاء منتدى أبناء صر* 
*دى مش نكته*
*دى غضبه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## محمد الثالث

موضوع رائع فعلا
بس انت ايه اللي مش عاجبك يا عم
ده الريس حبيبنا حبيب الكل اللي
داخل علي ال30 سنه بس مش اكتر
ملحقش يقعد يعني مش عارف انت
زعلان ليه يا دكتور و فيها ايه لما
يكمل 70 سنه كمان و يجي جمال
100 سنة و بعد ابن جمال 100
سنة كمان عادي يعني فيها ايه لما
تفضل مصر في حكم عائلة الريس
حبيبنا حبيب الكل الريس مبارك؟؟؟
ده مخلي البلد في خير و مفيش ديون
و مفيش سرقة خالص خالص و
مفيش فلوس فس سويسرا نهائي
و فيها ايه يعني حتي لو كان الاقتصاد
بايظ؟؟مش مهم المهم ان احنا عايشين
طيب حتي لو متنا مش مهم برده
اهه نخف الكثافة السكانيه شوية


ربنا علي الظالم و المفتري

----------


## amshendy

> بعد ابن جمال 100 سنة كمان


هو خلف امتى ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*جريدة الطريق بتنقل أفكارنا!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أوامر سيادية بعدم تغليف الكتب المدرسية بجلادات بصلي معتمة لا تظهر الصور الموجودة*
* على أغلفة الكتب الملونه بألوان مزهزه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

موضوع جامد قوي

واحلى مافي الشعب المصري انه يداوي جروحة بردو بالنكتة والضحك وخفة الظل

وده الشئ الوحيد المتبقى لدي الشعب المصري

خايفة يجي يوم علينا ونتحاسب كمان على الضحك او يوزعوه على بطاقة التموين

وخلي بالك من زوزو

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نحكم عقلنا...نهاجر كلنا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الإرهاب والكباب...كلاكيت تانى مره* 


*مع كل الإعتذار لـ "الإرهاب والكباب" الأصلى!*
**

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*العملة الجديدة التى ستحل كل مشاكل مصر المزمنه*
*الجنيه الذى لا يتأثر بأى مؤثرات خارجية أو داخلية*
*الدولار يطلع مش مشكلة* 
*الدولار ينزل مش مشكلة*
*اليورو يطلع مش مشكلة*
*اليورو ينزل مش مشكلة*
*تجيبه يمين يجى معاك*
*تيجيبه شمال يجى معاك*
*تضربه فى الحيط*
*يكسر الحيط*
*تفكه مايتفكش*
*فوايده كتير*
*وينفع فى حاجات كتير*
*ينفع فى التضخم*
*ينفع فى الركود*
*ينفع فى الكساد*
*ينفع فى الدروس الخصوصية*
*ينفع تديه بقشيش*
*ينفع تديه لمنادى السيارات*
*ينفع تركب بيه مترو الأنفاق*
*يدوبك يجيب ساندوتش فول*
*تحوش منه كتير ميضرش*
*تجيب بيه كام سيجاره فرت*
*تحوش منه كام ألف*
*تجيب طن أسياخ حديد*
*تبنى بيهم بيتك*
*تحوش منه كام مليون*
*تجيب فيلا ولا شقه*
*فى مدينته*
*ينفع تلم بيه أصوات*
*فى أى إنتخابات*
*شعب شورى محلى*
*مش مهم*
*معاكشى جنيه سلف*
*أجيب قرصين طعمية*
*أكلهم مع ساندوتش الفول*
*اللى جبته من شويه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أقرأوا موضوع عايز حقى موديل 2008-2009*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


*لخطأ مطبعى غير مقصود تبين أن الخط الساخن بأعلاه هو 19123*

*وأن الخط 19122 يخص محلات التابعى الدمياطى الشهيرة*

*وعذرا ونأسف لأى ضرر مادى قد يكون نتج عن هذا الخطأ الخارج عن إرادتنا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* للعام الثانى على التوالى*
*يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أرشح هذا الموضوع للحصول على جائزة*
*حورس 2008*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*زورونا كل 12 سنه مره*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*إلى متى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## القواس

> 


هما لاقين اكل و لا شرب
لا مية و لا بسبسي
طب فين ايام الست دي
لو كانت رقبتها لسة في مكانها و شافت مصر
كانت طلبت انها تتفرم

----------


## القواس

> 


لو كانوا العشرين مليون بالحلاوة دي
يبقى الصحرا اخضرت يا باشمهندس
و مصر بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شوفتوا آخر نكته*





> *جمال مبارك: ٢٠٠٩ عام صعب.. وآثار الأزمة المالية بدأت تتضح فى مصر*
> 
> *كتب* محمود محمد ٢٦/ ١٢/ ٢٠٠٨
> 
> 
> جمال
> 
> وصف جمال مبارك، الأمين العام المساعد، أمين السياسات بالحزب الوطنى، عام ٢٠٠٩ بأنه «صعب»، بسبب تأثير الأزمة المالية العالمية، الذى سينعكس بشكل سلبى على معدلات النمو والتصدير والاستثمار الأجنبى، معترفاً بأن ملامح الانخفاض بدأت تظهر خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية، مقارنة بالعام السابق. 
> جاء ذلك خلال اجتماع المجلس الأعلى للسياسات بالحزب الوطنى أمس، حيث أوضح جمال مبارك أن هناك سياسات لمواجهة الأزمة تتمثل فى زيادة الإنفاق العام بـ ١٥ مليار جنيه، وتنفيذ استثمارات أخرى بحوالى ١٥ ملياراً، بنظام المشاركة العامة والخاصة، ومساعدة القطاعات التصديرية وتشجيع الائتمان اللازم لتمويل المشروعات، والعمل على استخدام الفائض فى السيولة.. وشدد أمين السياسات على أهمية الاستمرار فى البرامج الاجتماعية وزيادة معدلات الإنفاق فى هذا المجال. 
> ...




*وكانوا بيقولوا أن مصر لن تتأثر بهذه الأزمة*

----------


## محمود عوده

هذا الزمن زمن من يدعون انهم سياسيو يتحكمون بارواح الابرياء ويحكمون عليهم بالموت المجاني يقول المثل فلاح ونزل المدينه ماذا يحصل له يتخبط

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هذا الزمن زمن من يدعون انهم سياسيو يتحكمون بارواح الابرياء ويحكمون عليهم بالموت المجاني يقول المثل فلاح ونزل المدينه ماذا يحصل له يتخبط


*ضيفى العزيز محمود عوده من الأردن الشقيق*
*مرحبا بك على موضوعى* 
*يا أخى العزيز كنت قول لى أنك ناوى تزور موضوعى ده علشان كنت أحضر لك فنجان قهوه كابتشينو  وخد النكته ديت*
*من أهل غزة للعرب أجمعين (أوعى تفتكر مصر ليست عربيه دى حتى أسمها جمهورية مصر العربية!)*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## زهــــراء

> 


*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
بحق..الله يهد الجامعة اللاجامعة تلك!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل* 
> *بحق..الله يهد الجامعة اللاجامعة تلك!*


*أحتسب الله فيكى عزيزتى زهراء لحذفك مشاركتى فى موضوع "أخطاء إملائية"!*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *أحتسب الله فيكى عزيزتى زهراء لحذفك مشاركتى فى موضوع "أخطاء إملائية"!*


*شكراً جزيلاً لك يادكتور ....*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
*مصر منقسمه على نفسها*
*شوية مع الحق اللى بتمثله حماس*
*وشويه تانيه مع الضلال اللى بتمثله فتح*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*شر البلية ما يضحك*

----------


## amshendy

> *مصر منقسمه على نفسها*
> *شوية مع الحق اللى بتمثله حماس*
> *وشويه تانيه مع الضلال اللى بتمثله فتح*


طيب ما تعمل استفتاء تشوف راى الشعب ( الاعضاء )

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

صلعاوى القرعاوى
يحييكم
 ويرفع موضوعه 
بناء على رغبة الجماهير العريضة 
من العرب والمسلمين 
فى كل أنحاء المعمورة
 :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

السلام عليكم ابي الفاضل

فعلا بجد موضوع يستحق الاهتمام وبعدين حضرتك قلت مناسبة

هو فين الاكل وياخوفي الاكل هنا

مش زي ما احنا متعودين ويكون الاكل عالقفا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فعلا بجد موضوع يستحق الاهتمام وبعدين حضرتك قلت مناسبة



 :Helpsmilie2: 
وضح أكتر مش فاهم
حيث الدماغ مشبعه
بأبخرة طبقين الكشرى بالتقليه
وسلطة بذنجان بالخل والتوم 
إللى لسه مخلص عليهم
كغدوه متأخره جداً
 ::cop:: 
 :hey:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ضحكنا على السياسة ومش عارف مين بيضحك على مين 

ربنا يصلح أحوالنا ويهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> ضحكنا على السياسة ومش عارف مين بيضحك على مين 
> 
> 
> *




 :f2: 
حقا كلامك هذا يا سيد أشرف
هو بصحيح مين
 اللي بيضحك 
علي مين 
؟؟؟؟!!!!



ولكن المهم هو

أضحكوا تصحوا
وأعطوا العقول راحه
برضك تصحوا

والضحك يبعد عنكم مرض الإكتئاب


جرب تضحك مش حتخسر أبدا

----------


## ظل الاسلام

والله تسلم يا دكتور مواضيعك اكتر مواضيع عجبتنى ودا اول رد اكتبه من يوم ماسجلت فى المنتدى ربنا يبارك فيك احلى حاجة ان الانسان يكون صريح وميخفش من اى حاجة

----------


## ظل الاسلام

احلى حاجة ان الانسان يكون صريح دى احلى حاجة اقرتها من يوم ماسجلت فى المنتدى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> احلى حاجة ان الانسان يكون صريح دى احلى حاجة اقرتها من يوم ماسجلت فى المنتدى



*طب خد دي بقي
طازه بنار الفرن
*

----------


## ظل الاسلام

شكرا يا دكتور او يا باشمهندس لانى حاخد نفس اللقب بعد سنة فعلا طازة جدا وجامدة اوى ماهى كل حاجة بقت مبارك و رمضان كريم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا يا دكتور او يا باشمهندس لانى حاخد نفس اللقب بعد سنة فعلا طازة جدا وجامدة اوى ماهى كل حاجة بقت مبارك و رمضان كريم



مبروك بإذن الله
يا باشمهندس
ظل الاسلام
وعقبال ما نبارك 
علشان العروسة
بإذن الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_إحنا بنرحب بالعضوة الجديدة سوومة_

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية بس كفاية*




*حقا الثورة  بدأت  قبل 25 يناير 2011*




هذا الموضوع  حائز على


على أوسكار 2007 (   النسخة القديمة لمسابقة حورس)  في قاعة فك التكشيرة




 :: 
....وعجبي!

----------

